# Perché solo all'inizio?



## Nordica (20 Agosto 2008)

*Perché solo all'inizio?*

Vorrei tanto capire perché gli uomini quando ti corteggiano diventano dei principi azzurri, che ti rispettano, ti ascoltano, ti amano!

1000 sms al giorno!

amore, dove vai?
che fai?
mi ami?

poesie varie.... tipo: quando sei sicuro che vuoi trascorrere il resto della vita con una persona, non vedi l'ora che arriva il resto della vita!

(boh mi sembrava qualcosa del genere)

appena sono sicuri che tu sei SUA, magari anche con un figlio cambiano totalmente!

sms, soltanto per risponderti!
se chiami senti una bella voce che dice CHE VUOI?

io sono sicura che se poi viene lasciato ti ama di nuovo follemente!

ma perché non stimare e corteggiare la amata mentre vivi insieme?

qualcuno si riconosce?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto capire perché gli uomini quando ti corteggiano diventano dei principi azzurri, che ti rispettano, ti ascoltano, ti amano!
> 
> 1000 sms al giorno!
> 
> ...


Tu sei sicura di non esser cambiata nel rapportarti a tuo marito rispetto all'inizio del rapporto?


----------



## Old Confù (20 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto capire perché gli uomini quando ti corteggiano diventano dei principi azzurri, che ti rispettano, ti ascoltano, ti amano!
> 
> 1000 sms al giorno!
> 
> ...


tutti credo?!?

Io mi sono sempre sbattuta per mantenere alto il livello del rapporto...
nonostante passassero i giorni, i mesi e gli anni....Dall'altro lato, non ho avuto la stessa risposta...

Bho Ninna, nn so dirtelo...dopo un pò forse subentra la noia, la sicurezza che quella persona ti ami incondizionatamente...

anch'io spesso mi faccio la stessa domanda, ma nn trovo mai la risposta!!!!


----------



## Nordica (20 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> tutti credo?!?
> 
> Io mi sono sempre sbattuta per mantenere alto il livello del rapporto...
> nonostante passassero i giorni, i mesi e gli anni....Dall'altro lato, non ho avuto la stessa risposta...
> ...


 

combatteremo fino alla fine!

io non voglio mollare!

ma vorrei almeno un 5% di quella attenzione che avevo il primo anno!

mi sentirei più DONNA!


----------



## Nordica (20 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu sei sicura di non esser cambiata nel rapportarti a tuo marito rispetto all'inizio del rapporto?


 
si lo sono certamente! nessuno e perfetto!

ma esprimo ancora:

1. desiderio di lui, appena lo vedo divento ancora tutta molla!
2. voglio stare insieme, anche solo davanti alla tv
3. voglio parlare con lui, di noi, di me e di lui, o anche di altro
4. sono fiera di lui
5. sono gelosa da morire di lui
6. lo amo e lo ricordo spesso a lui che lo faccio

invece lui dice che melo dimostra tutti giorni!!

...ho perso qualcosa??...

come lo dimostra:

lamentandosi che non sono magra come prima
lamentandosi che non vario abbastanza la cucina
lamentandosi che si sente oppresso
lamentandosi che rompo le scatole
lamentandosi che non mi so "ancora" vestire come piace a lui
lamentandosi che non ho ancora imparato a parlare bene l'italiano

boh!

no, qualcosa di buono ce! ma all inizio lui mi addorava!

mi manca...


----------



## Old giobbe (20 Agosto 2008)

Anch'io mi riconosco.
Non so bene il perché. Ci penso e poi ti rispondo.
Ma ci comportiamo così anche con l'automobile nuova.
Prima di comprarla la desideri molto.
Quando è nuova la lavi tutte le settimane.
Quando l'automobile ha 5 anni, la lavi quando ti vergogni di te stesso ad andare in giro in quelle condizioni.


----------



## Nordica (20 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anch'io mi riconosco.
> Non so bene il perché. Ci penso e poi ti rispondo.
> Ma ci comportiamo così anche con l'automobile nuova.
> Prima di comprarla la desideri molto.
> ...


 

magari sono ancora innamorata di lui perché lui e il unico uomo che ho connosciuto (nelle relazioni) che non mi ama come lo voglio io!


magari se mi addorava non lo amerei più?

o se mi facceva vedere che mi addorava non lo amerei più?

perché io non escludo che tutto sia una sua facciata per sentirsi più forte di me!

sciacciandomi lui cresce, si sente più forte!


----------



## Old Confù (20 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> si lo sono certamente! nessuno e perfetto!
> 
> ma esprimo ancora:
> 
> ...


Allora, una tipa che conosco....(e credo che sia un grande esempio di come ribaltare i ruoli)...

età 40-43 anni circa, stanca e stufa del marito che aveva un comportamento simile a quello che descrivi...Un giorno nn ce l'ha fatta più e l'ha mollato, è andata via (nn molto lontano, in un paese vicino)...ma in una casa sua, con un lavoro suo e da lì ha cominciato a farsi un altro giro di amicizie e conoscenze....(fino a qui nulla di nuovo, non era la prima volta che prendeva e partiva). La cosa determinante è stata che questa volte era davvero esausta e con voglia di cambiare(in primis per se)....per cui ha cominciato a curarsi...curandosi veniva corteggiata e cominciava a risentirsi donna...ha acquistato molta più sicurezza e non ha ceduto subito alle suppliche del marito di ritornare....il marito vedendo l'andazzo ha cominciato a tremare....e a rivedere molti dei suoi comportamenti...Finchè un bel giorno sono tornati insieme...La cosa bella è che lei è totalmente cambiata, sia fisicamente che nell'atteggiamento(più sicura, più indipendente,meno sottomessa) e ti assicuro che ora a distanza di un anno da quell'episodio...(e dopo 13 anni di matrimonio tra alti e bassi) adesso hanno trovato un equilibrio e il marito ci pensa 2 volte prima di fare lo strafottente!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (20 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> magari sono ancora innamorata di lui perché lui e il unico uomo che ho connosciuto (nelle relazioni) che non mi ama come lo voglio io!
> 
> 
> magari se mi addorava non lo amerei più?
> ...


molti uomini insicuri giocano su questa cosa!!!!


----------



## Nordica (20 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Allora, una tipa che conosco....(e credo che sia un grande esempio di come ribaltare i ruoli)...
> 
> età 40-43 anni circa, stanca e stufa del marito che aveva un comportamento simile a quello che descrivi...Un giorno nn ce l'ha fatta più e l'ha mollato, è andata via (nn molto lontano, in un paese vicino)...ma in una casa sua, con un lavoro suo e da lì ha cominciato a farsi un altro giro di amicizie e conoscenze....(fino a qui nulla di nuovo, non era la prima volta che prendeva e partiva). La cosa determinante è stata che questa volte era davvero esausta e con voglia di cambiare(in primis per se)....per cui ha cominciato a curarsi...curandosi veniva corteggiata e cominciava a risentirsi donna...ha acquistato molta più sicurezza e non ha ceduto subito alle suppliche del marito di ritornare....il marito vedendo l'andazzo ha cominciato a tremare....e a rivedere molti dei suoi comportamenti...Finchè un bel giorno sono tornati insieme...La cosa bella è che lei è totalmente cambiata, sia fisicamente che nell'atteggiamento(più sicura, più indipendente,meno sottomessa) e ti assicuro che ora a distanza di un anno da quell'episodio...(e dopo 13 anni di matrimonio tra alti e bassi) adesso hanno trovato un equilibrio e il marito ci pensa 2 volte prima di fare lo strafottente!!!!


 
vedi!

il mio ex lostesso! quando ha capito che era veramente finita, mi amava e desiderava come mai prima!

ma era troppo tardi! poi cerano anche altri problemi!

ma mio attuale marito io non lo ho MAI lasciato e secondome lo dovevo fare almeno mi apprezzerebbe di più! 

ma adesso diventa sempre più difficile! come posso lasciarlo con un bimbo piccolo tra le mani???

dovevo pensarci prima!

invece adesso lo devo risvegliare in altrio modi!

chi vivrà, vedrà!!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (20 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> magari sono ancora innamorata di lui perché lui e il unico uomo che ho connosciuto (nelle relazioni) che non mi ama come lo voglio io!
> 
> 
> magari se mi addorava non lo amerei più?
> ...


Può darsi, sono molto complicati gli equilibri all'interno di una coppia.
Bisognerebbe aprirsi, non rimanere chiusi per paura di ferirsi.
La coppia è forse l'unica relazione in cui è possibile aprire il proprio cuore dimenticandosi degli equilibri di potere.


----------



## Nordica (20 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> molti uomini insicuri giocano su questa cosa!!!!


 

lo so!

per fortuna sono abbastanza forte e non mi faccio piegare!

so di valere!   tutti valiamo!!!

e lui non vincerà mai!

ciao cara


----------



## Nordica (20 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Può darsi, sono molto complicati gli equilibri all'interno di una coppia.
> Bisognerebbe aprirsi, non rimanere chiusi per paura di ferirsi.
> La coppia è forse l'unica relazione in cui è possibile aprire il proprio cuore dimenticandosi degli equilibri di potere.


 

infatti sono un libro aperto!

ciao devo andare! 

non vedo l'ora di tornare e leggere che cose interessanti mi avete scritto!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Agosto 2008)

premesso che quoto giobbe (come nn potrei...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   riconosco che anche le donne non sono proprio uguali nel tempo... boh, subentrerà un po' di noia/abitudinearità che, cmq, accade in tutte le cose.

secondo me una coppia x rimanere viva ha bisogno sempre di nuovi stimoli; se tuo marito nn ti considera più, prova a renderti più interessante ai suoi occhi.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (20 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto capire perché gli uomini quando ti corteggiano diventano dei principi azzurri, che ti rispettano, ti ascoltano, ti amano!
> 
> 1000 sms al giorno!
> 
> ...


 
perche' abbiamo sempre bisogno di nuovi stimoli.

voi invece avete bisogno di sicurezza.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto capire perché gli uomini quando ti corteggiano diventano dei principi azzurri, che ti rispettano, ti ascoltano, ti amano!
> 
> 1000 sms al giorno!
> 
> ...


fanculo! non ha funzionato.....


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto capire perché gli uomini quando ti corteggiano diventano dei principi azzurri, che ti rispettano, ti ascoltano, ti amano!
> 
> 1000 sms al giorno!
> 
> ...


Onestamente non ho mai incontrato un uomo cosi'.
Non ho mai ricevuto poesie. Aborro chi fa domande del tipo MI AMI? DOVE VAI? e simili... mi insospettirei immediatamente e penserei a un cretino.

Inoltre credo che il discorso goda di proprieta' commutativa.

Piuttosto la coppia formata dovrebbe porsi la domanda Come facciamo a stimarci e corteggiarci ora che siamo insieme?


----------



## Old Mr.Black (20 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> .
> 
> Piuttosto la coppia formata dovrebbe porsi la domanda Come facciamo a stimarci e corteggiarci ora che siamo insieme?


 

mmmm e gia' si parte con il piede sbagliato. Una coppia non dovrebbe "forzarsi" a stare bene.... dovrebbe venire tutto da se non trovi?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> mmmm e gia' si parte con il piede sbagliato. Una coppia non dovrebbe "forzarsi" a stare bene.... dovrebbe venire tutto da se non trovi?


Il punto e' che tu la vedi come una forzatura, io come una cosa che dovrebbe venire spontanea... rivalutarsi come coppia dovrebbe venire spontaneo se lo si vede come una forzatura qualcosa non va.

Ma in tutto questo se si lascia che tutto faccia il suo corso senza muovere un dito la coppia si annia e ci scappa la scappatella 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Siamo tutti pigri se non si valuta la cosa molto spesso si finisce a vegetare di fronte alla TV


----------



## LDS (21 Agosto 2008)

o per dio, sempre all'uomo la colpa del cambiamento.

Perchè la donna quando si esce le prime volte non si lava e profuma ogni mezz'ora? non si veste come una star? sempre tiratissima, sempre perfetta, magari fa anche palestra e lampade, insomma un sogno di donna. Poi arriva la famiglia e non c'è tempo per la palestra, arrivano i chili in più, arrivano le smagliature, arriva la cucina, arriva lo stress, arriva il ciabattare con l'alito che fa pietà...

cioè, l'uomo cambia, sicuro in peggio, ma non è che la donna rimane un bocciol di rose.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Sce

lta;349829 ha detto:
			
		

> o per dio, sempre all'uomo la colpa del cambiamento.
> 
> Perchè la donna quando si esce le prime volte non si lava e profuma ogni mezz'ora? non si veste come una star? sempre tiratissima, sempre perfetta, magari fa anche palestra e lampade, insomma un sogno di donna. Poi arriva la famiglia e non c'è tempo per la palestra, arrivano i chili in più, arrivano le smagliature, arriva la cucina, arriva lo stress, arriva il ciabattare con l'alito che fa pietà...
> 
> cioè, l'uomo cambia, sicuro in peggio, ma non è che la donna rimane un bocciol di rose.


ma che caxxo di donne conosci???


----------



## LDS (21 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che caxxo di donne conosci???


vuoi dire il contrario?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto capire perché gli uomini quando ti corteggiano diventano dei principi azzurri, che ti rispettano, ti ascoltano, ti amano!
> 
> 1000 sms al giorno!
> 
> ...


Io non ho donne perché non partecipo alla comunicazione di puro corteggiamento. Il 99% dei casi, non c'è nulla da raccontare e non lo faccio neanche per finta. 

Però mi risulta che le donne ci vanno matto. Io lo trovo noioso dover inventarmi 1000 fatti che non ci sono e non ci saranno mai.

L'amore maschile funziona in modo diverso, ma pur di poter avere una donna, fanno di regola il sacrificio, e appunto cessano l'attività appena possono


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> o per dio, sempre all'uomo la colpa del cambiamento.
> 
> Perchè la donna quando si esce le prime volte non si lava e profuma ogni mezz'ora? non si veste come una star? sempre tiratissima, sempre perfetta, magari fa anche palestra e lampade, insomma un sogno di donna. Poi arriva la famiglia e non c'è tempo per la palestra, arrivano i chili in più, arrivano le smagliature, arriva la cucina, arriva lo stress, arriva il ciabattare con l'alito che fa pietà...
> 
> cioè, l'uomo cambia, sicuro in peggio, ma non è che la donna rimane un bocciol di rose.


 
caro Lds,

ma che cavolo dici!?????

sono mica tutte cosi! 
io mi lavo sempre e profumo sempre di buono!
scusa mi se in gravidanza ho messo su qualche chilo, che ADESSO non ho più, perché gli ho smaltiti per lo stress che mi causa mio marito!
sono alta 1.75 e peso 68 chili! quando ho conosciuto lui ero poco più magra ma per favore non dirmi che sono grassa! anzi quando lo ho conosciuto mi diceva sempre che ero TROPPO magra!


poi non ho mai fatto LAMPADE! anzi LUI si incazzerebbe perché spenderei soldi! non sono mai andata molto dal estetista o parrucchiere! ma adesso che visto che sto con lui, e lui mi ha fatto prendere un lavoro tranquillo e part-time... cosi posso fare la schiava a lui!!! ... non posso più permettermi niente! 

ma allora mi faccio capelli, colore, colpi di sole da sola a casa, e mi depilo da solo come faranno altre migliaia di donne!

prima faccevo sempre almeno due lavori, potevo permettermi di fare tutto quello che volevo!

io mi sono SEMPRE vestita molto sportiva, ma ogni tanto ci vuole anche un bel tacco e un bel vestito! E LUI a dirmi "ma dove credi di andare vestita cosi?"
allora che devo fare! io continuo a vestirmi bene, ma nei limiti possibile!

ma non gli va mai bene niente!

ho capito che sono il suo "sfogo"
TUTTO e colpa mia! se va male al lavoro e colpa mia!
se lui si ammala e colpa mia! ...perché lo stresso!

adesso cera il periodo di tregua ma senti che e sucesso ieri:

arrivo a casa dal lavoro gli faccio "ciao amore mio" e poi prendo in braccio il piccolo!
lui mi fa "come mai hai la faccia piena di punti rossi? brava! rovinati la faccia! (mi deve arrivare il ciclo e ho 1 brufolo sul mento)
tu che sei donna dovresti stare oiu attenta! e poi sei più bianca di me! che cazzo pagiamo a fare la spiaggia!"

boh, voglio proprio vedere come si fa ad abbronzarsi con un bimbo piccolo in spiaggia! stai sempre all'ombra!

poi faccio da mangiare SPEZZATINO DI POLLO CON PATATE!
a tavola comincia" ma come mai non impari mai! le patate sono molle, vedi, posso fare il purèè! sei proprio una merda! ti ho detto mille volte che non voglio le patate molle!"

allora ovviamente io sono esplosa e abbiamo litigato!

premetto di dire che io ho imparato a cucinare da quando sto con lui, prima non ne avevo bisogno! 
e giuro che cucino benissimmo da leckarsi i baffi!

solo a lui TUTTO quello che faccio non va bene!

e poi dimmi ancora che siamo noi donne a peggiorare!!!!

anche lui e ingrassato! poi tutto quello che facceva all inizio non lo fa più! per tirarlo fuori da casa ci vogliono le armi!

sta/stava sempre incollato davanti al computer!

NON SIAMO SEMPRE NOI CHE SPAGLIAMO!!!!

...mettetevelo in testa!


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che caxxo di donne conosci???


 
quoto!!!!!!!!


----------



## ranatan (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> qualcuno si riconosce?


Secondo me il discorsi vale in parte anche per le donne.
Non si può sempre tirare il motore al massimo...
Nelle prime fasi di una relazione è ovvio che ci sia più entusiasmo, più voglia di stare insieme, non si dorme e si ha lo stomaco chiuso all'idea di incontrare l'altra persona...si arriva a fare piccole pazzie pur di vedere l'amato.
Ricordo che ero arrivata perfino a dedicargli un paio di poesie (e non è nel mio stile).
E lui un giorno avava riempito la strada che facevo per tornare a casa dal lavoro di petali di rose (ricordo che avevo pensato che qualche stordito avesse perso per strada pezzi di fiori 
Adesso nemmeno l'ombra di queste romanticherie, nemmeno il minimo sindacale direi  ma personalmente non le rimpiango.
Solo una cosa mi aveva fatto molto soffrire ai tempi...ed era che non sorridevamo più come prima e non eravamo più capaci di scherzare fra di noi...era venuta a mancare la complicità.
Ora è tornata, ci guardiamo e ci capiamo all'istante e spesso mi accorgo che siamo tornati a "parlare nello stesso momento", cioè rispondiamao spesso in stereofonia


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente non ho mai incontrato un uomo cosi'.
> Non ho mai ricevuto poesie. Aborro chi fa domande del tipo MI AMI? DOVE VAI? e simili... mi insospettirei immediatamente e penserei a un cretino.
> 
> Inoltre credo che il discorso goda di proprieta' commutativa.
> ...


 
ehhh! oramai ci sono caduta!

pensavo fosse il principe azzurro!

poi sono sola qui e mi facceva sentire protetta!

invece il suo non era lamore ma possessivita!

adesso vediamo che succede!|

ogni tanto mi sembra che stia con un'altra e per quello tutto quel che dico e faccio non gli va bene!


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> mmmm e gia' si parte con il piede sbagliato. Una coppia non dovrebbe "forzarsi" a stare bene.... dovrebbe venire tutto da se non trovi?


 
da dove arrivi?

fantasilandia?


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> premesso che quoto giobbe (come nn potrei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lo faccio ogni giorno!

non sono una che si trascura!

ma vorrei essere amata per quella che sono per la mia persona!

si vede che ho sbagliato tutto nella vita!


----------



## ranatan (21 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> o per dio, sempre all'uomo la colpa del cambiamento.
> 
> Perchè la donna quando si esce le prime volte non si lava e profuma ogni mezz'ora? non si veste come una star? sempre tiratissima, sempre perfetta, magari fa anche palestra e lampade, insomma un sogno di donna. Poi arriva la famiglia e non c'è tempo per la palestra, arrivano i chili in più, arrivano le smagliature, arriva la cucina, arriva lo stress, arriva il ciabattare con l'alito che fa pietà...
> 
> cioè, l'uomo cambia, sicuro in peggio, ma non è che la donna rimane un bocciol di rose.


Beh, sicuramente da single (e vale per entrambi) è vero che si ha più tempo per se stessi, per fare sport, per rilassarsi, ecc.
Ma stai un pò esagerando nella descrizione del prima e del dopo.
Donna da sogno che si trasforma i donna da incubo!
Dai...esistono le vie di mezzo sai?
Oh...poi ci sono casi di donne fighe prima e fighe dopo ;-)


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Secondo me il discorsi vale in parte anche per le donne.
> Non si può sempre tirare il motore al massimo...
> Nelle prime fasi di una relazione è ovvio che ci sia più entusiasmo, più voglia di stare insieme, non si dorme e si ha lo stomaco chiuso all'idea di incontrare l'altra persona...si arriva a fare piccole pazzie pur di vedere l'amato.
> Ricordo che ero arrivata perfino a dedicargli un paio di poesie (e non è nel mio stile).
> ...


infatti io non voglio romanticherie.

vorrei solo che mi stimasse!
che non mi prende a parolaccie!

vorrei un amico!


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, sicuramente da single (e vale per entrambi) è vero che si ha più tempo per se stessi, per fare sport, per rilassarsi, ecc.
> Ma stai un pò esagerando nella descrizione del prima e del dopo.
> Donna da sogno che si trasforma i donna da incubo!
> Dai...esistono le vie di mezzo sai?
> Oh...poi ci sono casi di donne fighe prima e fighe dopo ;-)


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> caro Lds,
> 
> ma che cavolo dici!?????
> 
> ...


Maaa.....stai con piovesulbagnato?!?!?


----------



## ranatan (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ho capito che sono il suo "sfogo"
> TUTTO e colpa mia! se va male al lavoro e colpa mia!
> se lui si ammala e colpa mia! ...perché lo stresso!
> 
> ...


 
Ninna...ma che razza di arnese di uomo ti sei presa?
Vi siete sposati dopo poco tempo di fidanzamento?
Ormai sono sempre più convinta di quanto sia importante la convivenza prima di sposarsi o prima di mettere al mondo figli!


----------



## Iris (21 Agosto 2008)

*Ninna*

Tesoro, te lo dico sinceramente, da una che c'è già passata...smetti di preparare da mangiare, stirare,  lavare.

La razza umana è particolare: comincia ad apprezzare qualcosa solo quando lo ha perso.
Come diceva mia nonna: La gente disprezza le mangiatoie basse, e allora, alza la mangiatoia!


----------



## ranatan (21 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Tesoro, te lo dico sinceramente, da una che c'è già passata...smetti di preparare da mangiare, stirare, lavare.
> 
> La razza umana è particolare: comincia ad apprezzare qualcosa solo quando lo ha perso.
> Come diceva mia nonna: La gente disprezza le mangiatoie basse, e allora, alza la mangiatoia!


Io invece ho evitato il problema alla radice.
Non lo facevo nemmeno all'inizio della convivenza. Anzi, prima di metterci insieme seriamente ho avvertito il mio compagno che non avrei considerato solo appannaggio mio fare le faccende di casa.
Poi va da se che quando hai una casa tua ci tieni particolarmente a tenerla in ordine e gli uomini in questo peccano un pò.
Ma ho da subito ricevuto collaborazione. Sono fortunata, è vero, però sono dell'idea che la chiarezza di intenti sia importante definirla già dall'inizio...


----------



## Iris (21 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io invece ho evitato il problema alla radice.
> Non lo facevo nemmeno all'inizio della convivenza. Anzi, prima di metterci insieme seriamente ho avvertito il mio compagno che non avrei considerato solo appannaggio mio fare le faccende di casa.
> Poi va da se che quando hai una casa tua ci tieni particolarmente a tenerla in ordine e gli uomini in questo peccano un pò.
> Ma ho da subito ricevuto collaborazione. Sono fortunata, è vero, però sono dell'idea che la chiarezza di intenti sia importante definirla già dall'inizio...


 
Io con il mio ex marito invece ero servizievole.
Oggi con il mio nuovo compagno è tutta un'altra storia: ci dividiamo i compiti naturalmente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> o per dio, sempre all'uomo la colpa del cambiamento.
> 
> Perchè la donna quando si esce le prime volte non si lava e profuma ogni mezz'ora? non si veste come una star? sempre tiratissima, sempre perfetta, magari fa anche palestra e lampade, insomma un sogno di donna. Poi arriva la famiglia e non c'è tempo per la palestra, arrivano i chili in più, arrivano le smagliature, arriva la cucina, arriva lo stress, arriva il ciabattare con l'alito che fa pietà...
> 
> cioè, l'uomo cambia, sicuro in peggio, ma non è che la donna rimane un bocciol di rose.


Poi....passano 10 o 20 o 30 anni ...mica si resta sempre giovani sai?
In quanto al lavarsi ...stendiamo un velo pietoso sugli uomini...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ninna...ma che razza di arnese di uomo ti sei presa?
> Vi siete sposati dopo poco tempo di fidanzamento?
> Ormai sono sempre più convinta di quanto sia importante la convivenza prima di sposarsi o prima di mettere al mondo figli!





Iris ha detto:


> Tesoro, te lo dico sinceramente, da una che c'è già passata...smetti di preparare da mangiare, stirare, lavare.
> 
> La razza umana è particolare: comincia ad apprezzare qualcosa solo quando lo ha perso.
> Come diceva mia nonna: La gente disprezza le mangiatoie basse, e allora, alza la mangiatoia!


Quoto.
Ninna ma tu pensi davvero che un uomo che ti tratta come tu descrivi possa cambiare e ritrovare rispetto e apprezzamento per te?


----------



## ranatan (21 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io con il mio ex marito invece ero servizievole.
> Oggi con il mio nuovo compagno è tutta un'altra storia: ci dividiamo i compiti naturalmente.


La trovo una bella cosa, una forma di rispetto.
Poi a volte è bello anche essere servizievoli...ma se non è un' imposizione prendersi ogni tanto "cura" dell'altro diventa anche un piacere.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Oggi con il mio nuovo compagno è tutta un'altra storia: ci dividiamo i compiti naturalmente.


certe volte io e mia moglie ci 'litighiamo' le cose da fare (a me piace cucinare, sistemare, ecc...)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> certe volte io e mia moglie ci 'litighiamo' le cose da fare (a me piace cucinare, sistemare, ecc...)








     Sposami ...io non litigherai mai ...


----------



## ranatan (21 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> certe volte io e mia moglie ci 'litighiamo' le cose da fare (a me piace cucinare, sistemare, ecc...)


 
Porti giù la spazzatura anche senza che lei ti dia un bacino?

Sto scherzando...nel post "prigioniere della vostra libertà" si sta appunto discutendo su chi fa cosa in casa...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sposami ...io non litigherai mai ...


ah, faresti tutto tu?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




questo: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sarei io?!?!?! 

allora ti sposo subito!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ah, faresti tutto tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ehm ....pensavo il contrario...


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ninna ma tu pensi davvero che un uomo che ti tratta come tu descrivi possa cambiare e ritrovare rispetto e apprezzamento per te?


 
non ci sono molte possibilità!

ma voglio provare.... ce di mezzo una piccola anima (mio figlio) e non voglio strappargli la famiglia senza avere combattuto! io sono cresciuta senza padre e non e stato facile!

... magari succede un miracolo!
ho già detto che l'anno scorso ha avuto ana depressione, ne sta uscendo, ma ogni tanto ricade!

deve essere in fondo della sua infanzia che e nato questo atteggiamento maschilista e violento!

vedremo.............


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non ci sono molte possibilità!
> 
> ma voglio provare.... ce di mezzo una piccola anima (mio figlio) e non voglio strappargli la famiglia senza avere combattuto! io sono cresciuta senza padre e non e stato facile!
> 
> ...


Fai bene a dare una possibilità al tuo matrimonio...ma lui lo deve sapere.
Lui deve sapere che non sei permalosa, ma che stai decidendo seriamente se vuoi dare a tuo figlio un modello di padre che insulta la madre o no.


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ninna...ma che razza di arnese di uomo ti sei presa?
> Vi siete sposati dopo poco tempo di fidanzamento?
> Ormai sono sempre più convinta di quanto sia importante la convivenza prima di sposarsi o prima di mettere al mondo figli!


 
abbiamo convissuto per tre anni, fidanzati da quattro! ma lui era perfetto all'inizio, lavava e stirava e non mi parlava con questo tono maleducato!
adesso invece appena s'arabbia mi insulta nella lingua più grave e offensiva!
lui cucinava e tutto!
quando ci siamo sposati e peggiorato e adesso che e diventato padre e diventato un diavolo!

ma ogni tanto tira fuori il vecchio lui e i mi illudo che tutto può andare meglio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> abbiamo convissuto per tre anni, fidanzati da quattro! ma lui era perfetto all'inizio, lavava e stirava e non mi parlava con questo tono maleducato!
> adesso invece appena s'arabbia mi insulta nella lingua più grave e offensiva!
> lui cucinava e tutto!
> quando ci siamo sposati e peggiorato e adesso che e diventato padre e diventato un diavolo!
> ...


Sei sicura che (scartata la possibilità di un'amante) non abbia una malattia?
Non intendo depressione intendo malattia che dà disfunzioni metaboliche che portano aggressività?


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fai bene a dare una possibilità al tuo matrimonio...ma lui lo deve sapere.
> Lui deve sapere che non sei permalosa, ma che stai decidendo seriamente se vuoi dare a tuo figlio un modello di padre che insulta la madre o no.


 
e bello parlare con una persona chiara e luicida come te!

io non riesco a fargli capire un bel niente!

lui dice che E TUTTO COLPA MIA!

lui mi tratta male perché io lo ho deluso perché non sono come vorebbe!

non RIESCO A FARGLI ENTRARE NELLA TESTA che sono sempre DUE che fanno una coppia!

lui quando parlo non mi ascolta, mi dice solo; l'hai volluta te! con quella lingua lunga che hai! 

ma io non mi abbatto! non glielo darò mai vinta e gli dico sempre;
che IO HO IL DIRITTO DI ESISTERE E DI DIRE QUELLO CHE PENSO!

ma così non troveremo mai una soluzione!

oggi prima di andare al lavoro gli ho detto se veramente sembrava giusto un atteggiamente come il suo ( mi facceva il muso) per un paio di patate molle? 
e mi risponde che non sono le patate, ma il modo in quale gli ho risposto!
io ho ribadito che ; 
anche io posso essere stanca dopo una giornata di lavoro!

boh! pazienza!

lui e ancora arrabbiato con me!

ma se gli dicevo che aveva ragione sarebbe stato lostesso!

oramai ho capito che quando gli girano TUTTO QUEL CHE FACCIO E SBAGLIATO!


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei sicura che (scartata la possibilità di un'amante) non abbia una malattia?
> Non intendo depressione intendo malattia che dà disfunzioni metaboliche che portano aggressività?


 
potrebbe, infatti ha problemi di digestione e mal di testa cronico!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> e bello parlare con una persona chiara e luicida come te!
> 
> io non riesco a fargli capire un bel niente!
> 
> ...


Quello che scrivi sembra un manuale delle difficoltà di comunicazione di coppia.
TYemo che non ne possiate uscire senza un aiuto esterno e anche con un mediatore sarà dura.
Potresti andare al consultorio e chiedere consiglio.


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi sembra un manuale delle difficoltà di comunicazione di coppia.
> TYemo che non ne possiate uscire senza un aiuto esterno e anche con un mediatore sarà dura.
> Potresti andare al consultorio e chiedere consiglio.


 

già fatto! ma lui si rifiuta di venire! 

dice di non avere problemi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> già fatto! ma lui si rifiuta di venire!
> 
> dice di non avere problemi!


Intendevo di andare tu.
Poi troverai il modo o per coinvolgerlo o per ristabilire la comunicazione o ...per chiudere.
Un bacio!


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> caro Lds,
> 
> ma che cavolo dici!?????
> 
> ...


 
bè con una risposta simile con le patate ci potevi fargli il ripieno ...

che stronzo


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendevo di andare tu.
> Poi troverai il modo o per coinvolgerlo o per ristabilire la comunicazione o ...per chiudere.
> Un bacio!


 
ah si! 

ma io e da ottobre 2007 che vado a parlare con la psicologa! poi a marzo mi ha detto che non le sembrava più utile che venivo perche secondo lei avevo sia la volontà che i mezzi per aggiustare le cose. lei insisteva che voleva parlare con lui. 
abbiamo provato in tutti modi anche ingannando lo dicendo che le sedute di coppia fanno parte del corso preparto!
ma niente da fare!

ho visto anche un avvocato per sapere che dovrei fare nel case succedesse che dobbiamo divorziare! 
mi ha tranquilizzata dicendomi che non ci sono problemi sia per me che per mio figlio!
perche lui mi minacciava sempre che se lo lasciavo non avrei potuto portare con me mio figlio essendo straniera!
io se dovessi divorziare non voglio soldi voglio solo poter ricominciare a vivere!
ma penso che il divorzio e lontano. lui non vuole divorziare! io avrei anche un pò paura per le sue reazioni nel caso!

aperiamo che non devo fare anche quella lotta!

non so se mi basta la forza che rimane in me!

ho già consumato tanto!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ah si!
> 
> ma io e da ottobre 2007 che vado a parlare con la psicologa! poi a marzo mi ha detto che non le sembrava più utile che venivo perche secondo lei avevo sia la volontà che i mezzi per aggiustare le cose. lei insisteva che voleva parlare con lui.
> abbiamo provato in tutti modi anche ingannando lo dicendo che le sedute di coppia fanno parte del corso preparto!
> ...


si limita solo a sbraitare o è violento anche in altri modi?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> già fatto! ma lui si rifiuta di venire!
> 
> dice di non avere problemi!


Il tuo lui mi ricorda il mio ex... alla fine l'ho trascinato da un terapista di coppia... quando il tizio gli diceva che il suo comportamento nei miei confronti era irrispettoso il mio ex si offendeva... una volta fuori mi diceva che dovevamo cambiare terapista perche' questo era evidentemente dalla mia parte... un coglione proprio!

Se puoi dagli un calcio in culo subito.


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> si limita solo a sbraitare o è violento anche in altri modi?


 
vedi mp


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il tuo lui mi ricorda il mio ex... alla fine l'ho trascinato da un terapista di coppia... quando il tizio gli diceva che il suo comportamento nei miei confronti era irrispettoso il mio ex si offendeva... una volta fuori mi diceva che dovevamo cambiare terapista perche' questo era evidentemente dalla mia parte... un coglione proprio!
> 
> Se puoi dagli un calcio in culo subito.


 
fosse cosi facile!

potesse spingere un bottone e trovarmi (con mio figlio) a mille chilometri la mia vita sarebbe più felice!

invece mi trovo qui a combattere la guerra!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> fosse cosi facile!
> 
> potesse spingere un bottone e trovarmi (con mio figlio) a mille chilometri la mia vita sarebbe più felice!
> 
> invece mi trovo qui a combattere la guerra!


Ninna lavori? Hai possibilita' di mantenerti?

Se si fallo io l'ho fatto con mia figlia di appena 6 mesi e in terra straniera... ma meglio affrontare quello che lividi e costole incrinate


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ninna lavori? Hai possibilita' di mantenerti?
> 
> Se si fallo io l'ho fatto con mia figlia di appena 6 mesi e in terra straniera... ma meglio affrontare quello che lividi e costole incrinate


 
vedi mp


----------



## LDS (21 Agosto 2008)

ninna io spero solo non ti metta le mani addosso. Non permettere a nessuno di giudicare male quello che tu sei. Non concedere a nessuno il diritto di sfiorare anche solo un dito sul tuo corpo senza il tuo permesso. Chi fa violenza, psicologia e fisica, su una donna merita l'ergastolo.

Mandalo a pedate nel culo fuori di casa con un avvocato che gli fa barba e contropelo riducendolo ai lavori forzati e in galera se fosse necessario.

E' vero che la famiglia è fatta da mamma e papà, ma se il tuo lui è violento con te, tuo figlio imparerà ad essere aggresivo con gli altri.

Spero solo di aver perso tempo e di aver detto un mucchio di stronzate.


----------



## LDS (21 Agosto 2008)

ragazzi mi sembra che si vada da eccessi ad altri eccessi! volevo solo dire che cambia anche la donna e non solo l'uomo. O voi, balde giovani, vi comportate come il primo mese? non ci credo nemmeno se fosse il vostr uomo a confermarlo.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> magari sono ancora innamorata di lui perché lui e il unico uomo che ho connosciuto (nelle relazioni) che non mi ama come lo voglio io!
> 
> 
> magari se mi addorava non lo amerei più?
> ...


Non penso, cara Ninna (benritrovata) che la sua sia una mossa predeterminata.

Nel corso di un rapporto importante, a mio avviso, ci si scambia di ruolo piu' volte, ma non dimenticare che il potere logora...chi non ce l'ha!

Sei tu che con la tua "Paura" di perderlo, di non essere abbastanza amata, indebolisci la tua posizione.

Comincia a fregartene un po' di lui, non in modo rovinoso (tu devi tutelare il tuo matrimonio...) pero' in modo...intrigante. Fatti la tua vita, i tuoi interessi, sii affacendata con cose e persone che ti piacciono, sempre leale ma viva, mai prevedibile o scontata.

Credimi che la bilancia tornerà presto a pendere dalla tua parte!!

Auguri!


----------



## Old Addos (21 Agosto 2008)

*E' normale*

Il corteggiamento ( portato a buon fine ) gratifica l' uomo e gli conferma le proprie qualità ;

una volta arrivati " a premio " , l' interesse svanisce e ci si concentra su di un' altra " preda " ;

quindi , si corteggia non per la donna , ma per se stessi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Il corteggiamento ( portato a buon fine ) gratifica l' uomo e gli conferma le proprie qualità ;
> 
> una volta arrivati " a premio " , l' interesse svanisce e ci si concentra su di un' altra " preda " ;
> 
> quindi , si corteggia non per la donna , ma per se stessi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


ma dai.......... non ci credo che tu la pensi così...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto capire perché gli uomini quando ti corteggiano diventano dei principi azzurri, che ti rispettano, ti ascoltano, ti amano!
> 
> 1000 sms al giorno!
> 
> ...


bhò, forse sarò voce fuori dal coro ma nella prima fase d'innamoramento non si è davvero sè stessi.
Ci si abbellisce, ci si mette la cornicetta dorata e la si mette (purtroppo:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    all'amato/a anche se sotto c'è solo una crostaccia da due lire.
invece dopo si è veramente sè stessi e io penso che non ci sia niente di più bello che la prevedibilità e la morbida routine della conoscenza e del sapere sempre cosa aspettarsi da chi ami.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma dai.......... non ci credo che tu la pensi così...


Ammiro sempre l'autoconsapevolezza e nel caso ammiro la lucidità con cui Addos riconosce che si seduce per sè.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ninna io spero solo non ti metta le mani addosso. Non permettere a nessuno di giudicare male quello che tu sei. Non concedere a nessuno il diritto di sfiorare anche solo un dito sul tuo corpo senza il tuo permesso. Chi fa violenza, psicologia e fisica, su una donna merita l'ergastolo.
> 
> Mandalo a pedate nel culo fuori di casa con un avvocato che gli fa barba e contropelo riducendolo ai lavori forzati e in galera se fosse necessario.
> 
> ...


non posso far altro che quotarti... 

ninna, coraggio; se nn ce la fai a 'combattere' (in senso buono) con quest'uomo allora mollalo prima che sia troppo tardi! mollalo, non provare a 'riconquistarlo', potrebbe essere peggio.

(quando leggo storie così 'complicate' (come anche quella di elina69) mi sento una merda ad aver risposto e fatto casino in un thread come quello di barby...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :baby


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

*Ninna*

Presumo che il modo con cui ti tratta tuo marito sia il il segnale di un suo disagio. Scaricando su di te disprezzo, umiliazione, violenza (spero non anche fisica) lui liberi delle frustrazioni. ma tu non puoi subire questa situazione, e non puoi permettere che tuo figlio ne sia coinvolto.
Come ti è stato consigliato, cerca aiuto, come hai già fatto.
I consultori, i centri antiviolenza (spero non siano necessari questi ultimi) , forse sono inutili per lui, ma non per te e tuo figlio.
In questi casi, il tuo peggior nemico è l'isolamento...evitalo il più possibile.
Ora, non conoscendo a fondo la tua situazione, nè il comportamento di tuo marito, posso solo consigliarti di continuare a farti sostenere da qualche struttura.
Ma mi raccomando, non lasciare che la situazione diventi realmente pericolosa, e non sottovalutare certe sue mancanze di rispetto, perchè non rientrano nella normalità di una famiglia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> non posso far altro che quotarti...
> 
> ninna, coraggio; se nn ce la fai a 'combattere' (in senso buono) con quest'uomo allora mollalo prima che sia troppo tardi! mollalo, non provare a 'riconquistarlo', potrebbe essere peggio.
> 
> ...


O.T. ma cosa vuol dire antani?


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T. ma cosa vuol dire antani?


Vedi a perderti certi film "della vita"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Da "Amici miei"...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T. ma cosa vuol dire antani?


antani è una derivazione di tapioca.







http://www.ilcineforum.it/frasi/supercazzole.asp


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ragazzi mi sembra che si vada da eccessi ad altri eccessi! volevo solo dire che cambia anche la donna e non solo l'uomo. O voi, balde giovani, vi comportate come il primo mese? non ci credo nemmeno se fosse il vostr uomo a confermarlo.


 
in coppia si e in due!

ma l'amore vuol dire anche che mi ami se sono gonfia perché aspetto il tuo figlio!

ma amare vuol dire anche che mi ami se sono malata!

ma amare vuol dire anche che tu ami e accetti la mia persona senza abbronzature e trucchi varie!

..... se no noi donne dovremo dormire con i pusch up, parucca e il trucco permanente!

io ho sempre amato nella stessa maniera! non vedo neanche la pancetta e il doppiomento che vuoi uomini facilmente prendete!

l'amore e anche questo!


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non penso, cara Ninna (benritrovata) che la sua sia una mossa predeterminata.
> 
> Nel corso di un rapporto importante, a mio avviso, ci si scambia di ruolo piu' volte, ma non dimenticare che il potere logora...chi non ce l'ha!
> 
> ...


 
Sei un angelo!

........... devo sforzarmi! lo so che il mio modo di essere affettuosa e di chiedere continue conferme non mi aiutano molto!

perché non si nasce perfette!

la debolezza fa parte dei buoni, ma si dovrebbe poter combattere!


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Presumo che il modo con cui ti tratta tuo marito sia il il segnale di un suo disagio. Scaricando su di te disprezzo, umiliazione, violenza (spero non anche fisica) lui liberi delle frustrazioni. ma tu non puoi subire questa situazione, e non puoi permettere che tuo figlio ne sia coinvolto.
> Come ti è stato consigliato, cerca aiuto, come hai già fatto.
> I consultori, i centri antiviolenza (spero non siano necessari questi ultimi) , forse sono inutili per lui, ma non per te e tuo figlio.
> In questi casi, il tuo peggior nemico è l'isolamento...evitalo il più possibile.
> ...


 

grazie!


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

*A freddo*

voglio soltanto dire che tutti siete tanto carini!

mi dà forza e mi da corraggio!

noto che camino di nuovo con le spalle dritte e la testa alta!

questo e un buon segno per la mia fiducia in mestessa!

mio marito non e sempre cosi odioso!

e proprio questo che mi frega!

dr Jekyll e mr Hyde1

e come se scattasse qualcosa e diventa un'altra persona!

non lo riconosco quando succede perche cambia totalmente!

da marito premuroso diventa così cattivo che persino il mio cuore si ghiaccia!

vedremo come andrà!


volevo tranquillizarvi che non e un inferno la mia vita e soltanto difficile!

baci a tutti


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

*info*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei sicura che (scartata la possibilità di un'amante) non abbia una malattia?
> Non intendo depressione intendo malattia che dà disfunzioni metaboliche che portano aggressività?


 

cara di che cosa si tratta?

come posso verificare!

ha un nome questa disfunzione?



grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> cara di che cosa si tratta?
> 
> come posso verificare!
> 
> ...


Ce ne sono diverse. Chiedi al medico di base.


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

*grazie per la tua risposta!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ce ne sono diverse. Chiedi al medico di base.


 

ok!


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Secondo me il discorsi vale in parte anche per le donne.
> Non si può sempre tirare il motore al massimo...
> Nelle prime fasi di una relazione è ovvio che ci sia più entusiasmo, più voglia di stare insieme, non si dorme e si ha lo stomaco chiuso all'idea di incontrare l'altra persona...si arriva a fare piccole pazzie pur di vedere l'amato.
> Ricordo che ero arrivata perfino a dedicargli un paio di poesie (e non è nel mio stile).
> ...



Quoto Ranatan.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T. ma cosa vuol dire antani?


E' la supercazzola prematurata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' la supercazzola prematurata...


Ho capito.
Non ho mai visto intero nessuno degli Amici miei... Lo so ...sono piena di pregiudizi...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Non ho mai visto intero nessuno degli Amici miei... Lo so ...sono piena di pregiudizi...


Sono dei bontemponi... pero' il film ha dei risvolti umani non indifferenti...

il primo e' il migliore... il 2 e' ok... comunque e' basato su personaggi realmente esistiti... l'architetto era veramente un docente della facolta' di Architettura a Firenze...


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

*Ninna*

Sono d'accordo con Iris, credo che tuo marito sia insofferente per qualcosa che fai.
Probabilmente te l'ha detto qual'è questa cosa ma tu non ci hai prestato attenzione.
Forse è un aspetto del tuo carattere che secondo lui è quasi impossibile cambiare.
Dovete comunicare.

Gli uomini italiani hanno un rapporto “fuori dal comune” con il cibo e con “la mamma”.
Mia moglie faceva il ragù in 15 minuti mentre mia mamma ci metteva 3 ore.
Glielo detto 750 volte a mia moglie che il suo ragù mi metteva tristezza. Ed era vero.
Il pranzo per me è un momento magico, dev'essere piacevole, mi ricorda la mia infanzia.
Non mangio per alimentarmi, ma per ritagliarmi un'isola di soddisfazione nel mezzo di una giornata caotica e difficile.
È anche vero che quando mia moglie faceva il ragù con un po' più di amore, la criticavo lo stesso. Ma perché volevo che migliorasse, che stesse più attenta ai dettagli.
Il ragù di mia madre mi faceva sentire il suo amore e la sua dedicazione per me.
Il ragù di mia moglie serviva solo per riempirsi lo stomaco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Iris, credo che tuo marito sia insofferente per qualcosa che fai.
> Probabilmente te l'ha detto qual'è questa cosa ma tu non ci hai prestato attenzione.
> Forse è un aspetto del tuo carattere che secondo lui è quasi impossibile cambiare.
> Dovete comunicare.
> ...


Allora ti è andata bene che tua moglie non fossi io ...col ragù ci avresti fatto lo shampoo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Venuta a conoscenza di questa cosa, considera rotto il nostro fidanzamento


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

*giobbe*

Seriamente.
Ma ti sembra davvero il caso di incancrenirsi su tali cazzate?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Iris, credo che tuo marito sia insofferente per qualcosa che fai.
> Probabilmente te l'ha detto qual'è questa cosa ma tu non ci hai prestato attenzione.
> Forse è un aspetto del tuo carattere che secondo lui è quasi impossibile cambiare.
> Dovete comunicare.
> ...



Non ti sposo piu'!

Se fossi stata tua moglie ti avrei scaricato subito!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ti sposo piu'!
> 
> Se fossi stata tua moglie ti avrei scaricato subito!


Un ragù ...e ha perso due fidanzate...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un ragù ...e ha perso due fidanzate...



Sono cose che odio!

Come se mettessi mio marito in competizione con mio padre: ma mio padre mi faceva un sacco di regali... mi portava dove volevo... etc etc... 

Maschietti a staccarlo il cordone ombellicale... e se il mio ragu' non piace che se lo facciano loro!


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

*Ninna*

Una volta mia moglie mi ha picchiato. Giuro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stavamo passando il fine settimana in una città turistica.
Lei stava guidando la macchina e io facevo da navigatore con una cartina dei punti turistici della città che avevo preso in albergo.
Lei aveva deciso che dovevamo visitare un mercatino dove vendevano cose artigianali, fatte a mano. Mia moglie ha la mania di queste cose.
Devo ammettere che ero un po' “scazzato” e che non mi hanno mai interessato queste chincaglierie (le dicevo che se rimanevo disoccupato avrei saputo fare di meglio ad occhi bendati e con le mani legate dietro la schiena).
Ad un certo punto mi dice “Dove vado adesso”.
Io rispondo “Dritto”.
Lei “Non posso andare dritto, devo girare a destra o a sinistra”.
Io rispondo calmamente “La cartina dice che devi andare dritto” (la cartina non era dettagliata, era di quelle di hotel dove ci sono solo le strade principali, non era colpa mia).
L'è preso un raptus nervoso e ha cominciato a darmi un sacco di pugni sulla coscia sinistra.
Ok, i pugni di una donna non fanno male ma aveva proprio una faccia cattiva.
Le ho detto “Accosta subito la macchina”.
Sono sceso, mi son messo a passeggiare sul marciapiede, ho fumato 2 sigarette e ho deciso che le avrei tenuto il broncio fino a quando non mi avesse chiesto scusa.
Ero indignato con l'inaudito gesto di violenza che avevo subito! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dopo una settimana mi son rotto le balle di tenerle il broncio e i rapporti sono ritornati normali senza che le mi abbia mai chiesto scusa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Una volta mia moglie mi ha picchiato. Giuro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me pensava al ragù...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Un uomo che tiene il broncio e' inaudito.

Giobbe vai sui ceci.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Seriamente.
> Ma ti sembra davvero il caso di incancrenirsi su tali cazzate?



Sicuramente no, ma sono cose mezzo inconsce, che stanno dentro di te. Sono sentimenti che non controlli.
In ballo non c'era il ragù, ma il mio bisogno di sentirmi amato.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me pensava al ragù...


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un uomo che tiene il broncio e' inaudito.
> 
> Giobbe vai sui ceci.


Ero stato ferito nella mia integrità fisica e psicologica!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sicuramente no, ma sono cose mezzo inconsce, che stanno dentro di te. Sono sentimenti che non controlli.
> In ballo non c'era il ragù, ma il mio bisogno di sentirmi amato.


Sono cose capisco in un bambino non in un adulto.
Ognuno ama a modo suo e soprattutto una moglie non ama e non deve amare da mamma...
Sarebbe davvero imbarazzante (e talvolta accade e lo è) che una moglie si mettesse in competizione con il modo di amare di una madre e con il piacere che il fiogio ricava dai gesti ricevuti dalla madre.
Non vorrei mai che la futura moglie di mio figlio cercasse di copiare il mio ragù e qualsiasi altra mia specialità (il bon roll??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...mi sembrerebbe davvero stupido...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ero stato ferito nella mia integrità fisica e psicologica!


pensa solo se i pugni te li dava sulle palle...


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora ti è andata bene che tua moglie non fossi io ...col ragù ci avresti fatto lo shampoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ti sposo piu'!
> 
> Se fossi stata tua moglie ti avrei scaricato subito!


Voi due non sapete amarmi come ho bisogno di essere amato.
Addio.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un ragù ...e ha perso due fidanzate...



Così, a occhio e croce, mi sa che mi sono giocato pure Ninna.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono cose capisco in un bambino non in un adulto.
> Ognuno ama a modo suo e soprattutto una moglie non ama e non deve amare da mamma...
> Sarebbe davvero imbarazzante (e talvolta accade e lo è) che una moglie si mettesse in competizione con il modo di amare di una madre e con il piacere che il fiogio ricava dai gesti ricevuti dalla madre.
> Non vorrei mai che la futura moglie di mio figlio cercasse di copiare il mio ragù e qualsiasi altra mia specialità (il bon roll??
> ...



Se ognuno ama a modo suo, entrambi non si sentono amati.
È importante che ci sia empatia, che ci si metta nei panni dell'altro.


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

*Giobbe e tutte le care amiche!*

E veramente strano di dover essere giudicate per il cibo che mettiamo in tavola! 

non e tanto il fatto della mamma! 

si, mi dice sempre di chiedere a sua mamma come si fanno certe cose. ma poi mi dice sempre si fargli diversamente! sua mamma usa la carne arrotolata di cavallo per fare il sugo! lui preferisce che uso il ragu come faccio io per la pasta al forno!

ogni volta che andiamo a trovare sua mamma dopo un giorno ha mal di stomaco e accusa sua madre di cucinare troppo pesante! per 3  giorni non va in bagno etc. ...

allora che devo fare? io amo cucinare per il mio amore! ma lavoro anche fino a tardi la sera e a pranzo spesso non viene! magari proprio il giorno che faccio un errorretto non mi va di essere punita! 

ne faccio 100 giuste e poi per una sbagliata devo essere scannata?

... non e mica giusto!

poi Giobbe, dici che mi lancia segnali che non ricevo!

sicuramente! dovrei sempre essere calma e posata e non rispondergli dietro quando dice le sue fesserie!  

ma non credi che faccio bene a fargli capire che non sono sua bambola che fa tutto quel che vuole e dice sempre si capo!???

io litigo perche mi oppongo al fatto di valere meno di lui!

poi quando ha i suoi raptus ce poco da fare! tutto che faccio e sbagliato!

ciao ... 


ps: il ragu lo faccio molto buono!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Se ognuno ama a modo suo, entrambi non si sentono amati.
> È importante che ci sia empatia, che ci si metta nei panni dell'altro.


Appunto ...e riconoscere il modo dell'altro ...che non può e non deve essere quello della mamma o del papà.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> pensa solo se i pugni te li dava sulle palle...

















Non arriverebbe a tanto... almeno spero.

Io non provavo empatia per lei, questo l'ha fatta arrabbiare.
Anzi, a dir la verità è ancora peggio, la stavo prendendo un po' in giro per il suo interesse, per il suo hobby.


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non arriverebbe a tanto... almeno spero.
> 
> Io non provavo empatia per lei, questo l'ha fatta arrabbiare.
> Anzi, a dir la verità è ancora peggio, la stavo prendendo un po' in giro per il suo interesse, per il suo hobby.


 

già tanto un uomo che si sacrifica e l'accompagna a fare il suo interesse!

anche se un pò barbottoso! .......... almeno ci sei venuto!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> già tanto un uomo che si sacrifica e l'accompagna a fare il suo interesse!
> 
> anche se un pò barbottoso! .......... almeno ci sei venuto!!!!



Onestamente avrei preferito non andasse, mi dicesse "Cara, queste cose non mi piacciono... vai sola o ti rovinerei la giornata.
Ci vediamo dopo per una bella cenetta"

Tutti felici e contenti...


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto ...e riconoscere il modo dell'altro ...che non può e non deve essere quello della mamma o del papà.



Non ho capito bene.
Bisogna accettare il modo di amare dell'altro, oppure l'altro dovrebbe adattarsi al nostro modo di percepire l'amore?


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente avrei preferito non andasse, mi dicesse "Cara, queste cose non mi piacciono... vai sola o ti rovinerei la giornata.
> Ci vediamo dopo per una bella cenetta"
> 
> Tutti felici e contenti...


 
beh! io dicevo così perché il mio melo dice sempre! infatti giro sempre da sola con il piccolo! penso che la gente creda che sono una ragazza madre! che non ce un marito!

allora mi sembra un sogno uno che t'accompagna anche tirando il muso!

tutto qui!


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente avrei preferito non andasse, mi dicesse "Cara, queste cose non mi piacciono... vai sola o ti rovinerei la giornata.
> Ci vediamo dopo per una bella cenetta"
> 
> Tutti felici e contenti...


Doveva essere tipo un fine di settimana romantico, per riallacciare la relazione.
Solo che è andato tutto storto.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene.
> Bisogna accettare il modo di amare dell'altro, oppure l'altro dovrebbe adattarsi al nostro modo di percepire l'amore?


Sarebbe la prima... ma meglio venirsi incontro... pero' criticare il ragu' di tua moglie che, non essendo buono come quello di tua madre, tu deduci che non e' fatto con altrettanta amorevolezza e' da _psychos_... Norman Bates docet... senza offesa Giobbe.


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene.
> Bisogna accettare il modo di amare dell'altro, oppure l'altro dovrebbe adattarsi al nostro modo di percepire l'amore?


 
tu potresti anche amare mangiando uno ragu squallido!

se fossi una donna in gamba ti direi:

se lo vuoi cucinato 3 ore, allora prego! accomodati dietro i fornelli che io devo andare a lavorare!

invece non ho le *alle quadrate e magari cucinerei il ragu al mattino per farti felice!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sarebbe la prima... ma meglio venirsi incontro... pero' criticare il ragu' di tua moglie che, non essendo buono come quello di tua madre, tu deduci che non e' fatto con altrettanta amorevolezza e' da _psychos_... Norman Bates docet... senza offesa Giobbe.


Mi hai tolto le parole dai tasti.

Sposami


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Iris, credo che tuo marito sia insofferente per qualcosa che fai.
> Probabilmente te l'ha detto qual'è questa cosa ma tu non ci hai prestato attenzione.
> Forse è un aspetto del tuo carattere che secondo lui è quasi impossibile cambiare.
> Dovete comunicare.
> ...


Sei un rompipalle non da poco e tua moglie ha fatto bene ad andarsene. Non mi permetterei mai di criticare la cucina della mia compagna ... si può criticare una persona perchè fa il sugo in 15 minuti? 
Fanculo torna dalla mamma va


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole dai tasti.
> 
> Sposami


Al volo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sei un rompipalle non da poco e tua moglie ha fatto bene ad andarsene. Non mi permetterei mai di criticare la cucina della mia compagna ... si può criticare una persona perchè fa il sugo in 15 minuti?
> Fanculo torna dalla mamma va


Concordo (a parte il fan...).
Ma questo è un argomento a favore della mia tesi che non sono le affinità che contano, ma le differenze.
Sappiamo bene UnodN e io che non siamo ...ben assortiti ...eppure talvota troviamo accordo...


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo (a parte il fan...).
> Ma questo è un argomento a favore che non sono le affinità che contano, ma le differenze.
> Sappiamo bene UnodN e io che non siamo ...ben assortiti ...eppure talvota troviamo accordo...


Sai Persa ... a parte che la sig.ra del tuo avatar mi piace molto ... direi che forse quando 2 persone sono davvero differenti ma così differenti che il giro è a 360° ... ci sono molte affinità.
Io credo che se ci parlassimo non ci sarebbero tutte queste differenze ... ma tant'è


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sai Persa ... a parte che la sig.ra del tuo avatar mi piace molto ... direi che forse quando 2 persone sono davvero differenti ma così differenti che il giro è a 360° ... ci sono molte affinità.
> Io credo che se ci parlassimo non ci sarebbero tutte queste differenze ... ma tant'è


La signora dell'avatar non mi somiglia per nulla. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ne sono sicura 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..io vado d'accordo con tutti ...e non è una battuta provocatoria.


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La signora dell'avatar non mi somiglia per nulla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo immagino ... nemmeno io somiglio a tex  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ho capito non era provocatoria ... pensa che qualche persona di me dice che sono "empatico" ... lo avresti mai detto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lo immagino ... nemmeno io somiglio a tex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo metto in dubbio. Mi sembra che le nostre divergenze siano state ideologiche e non emotive.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sarebbe la prima... ma meglio venirsi incontro... pero' criticare il ragu' di tua moglie che, non essendo buono come quello di tua madre, tu deduci che non e' fatto con altrettanta amorevolezza e' da _psychos_... Norman Bates docet... senza offesa Giobbe.



Secondo me è la seconda perché il tuo modo di percepire l'amore non è controllabile, è inconscio.
Il modo di dimostrare l'amore è controllabile e può essere modificato.
Ti faccio un esempio dove il mio linguaggio dell'amore principale è quello dei gesti di servizio e quello di mia moglie è quello degli elogi.
È inutile che mia moglie mi faccia mille elogi, così non percepirò mai  il suo amore.
Lei deve cambiare e sforzarsi  a compiere azioni concrete perché io percepisca il suo amore.
Anche io devo cambiare e sforzarmi ad elogiarla, anche se non mi viene naturale.

Il ragù in se stesso non ha nessuna importanza. Oggi ho mangiato una pastasciutta a casa di mio suocero e il ragù faceva (come sempre) pena. Ma questo non suscita nessun sentimento in me, non mi aspetto che mio suocero mi dimostri amore attraverso il ragù. È vero che critico sempre la sua pastasciutta, ma ci prendiamo in giro reciprocamente: è un motivo per scherzare e ridere un po' a pranzo. Sono 10 anni anni che mi sfida a preparare il mio famoso ragù per poi confrontarlo col suo.
Il ragù di mia moglie era una spia, che si accendeva era un sintomo che io non stavo percependo l'amore di mia moglie.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sei un rompipalle non da poco e tua moglie ha fatto bene ad andarsene. Non mi permetterei mai di criticare la cucina della mia compagna ... si può criticare una persona perchè fa il sugo in 15 minuti?
> Fanculo torna dalla mamma va



Esagerato!


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> E veramente strano di dover essere giudicate per il cibo che mettiamo in tavola!
> 
> non e tanto il fatto della mamma!
> 
> ...



Quando non ci si sente amati, qualsiasi argomento è buono per criticare l'altro.
Il problema non sta nel cibo ma nel non sentirsi amati come vorremmo.
Anche il tuo innervosirsi perché ti tratta come una bambola se andiamo a vedere è un litigare per fesserie, per inutili questioni di principio.
Anche tu non ti senti amata e per questo ti innervosisci per questioni poco concrete.

Perché non ti adatti e non fai come le donne di una volta?
Fai finta che lui è il capo e tu il vice, ma in realtà lo raggiri usando l'astuzia e gli fai fare tutto quello che vuoi tu.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il ragù di mia moglie era una spia, che si accendeva era un sintomo che io non stavo percependo l'amore di mia moglie.


 
questo che dici lo trovo verissimo.

E' proprio dalle piccole cose che spesso si capisce quando il coniuge è lontano con la mente...io cucinavo sempre peggio, per dirne una...(e non sono mai stata una chef per cominciare...)!


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> non credi che avrebbe sposato sua ex, tradizionale ragazza del sud che sa cucinare e fare la sottomessa con eleganza!


guarda che le ragazze del sud sono furbissime....


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

*Verena67*

tu dai ragione a Giobbe quando dice che mi devo arrendere e fare la brava moglittina sempre pronta a servire e sorda a lamentele?


----------



## Verena67 (22 Agosto 2008)

Assolutamente no.

Ecco che riparla la tua insicurezza.

Tu non sei e non sarai mai la ragazza "CLASSICA" del Sud (ammesso che esistano ancora, io vedo qui Giusy, Letty, Confu', etc., e sono tutt'altro che quel tipo di donna...)

Tuo marito aveva ben chiaro CHI sposava. Un uomo non si sposa mai alla leggera. Se lo fa, di fondo ha i SUOI motivi, solo SUOI, a volte imprescindibili, ma è te che voleva.

Perché vuoi cambiare?!

Finché non assumerai la fierezza di chi sa che il problema non è LEI ma il coniuge, non ne uscerai da questo ginepraio!

Ascoltati Billy Joel "Don't go changing...." e poi ne riparliamo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quando non ci si sente amati, qualsiasi argomento è buono per criticare l'altro.
> Il problema non sta nel cibo ma nel non sentirsi amati come vorremmo.
> Anche il tuo innervosirsi perché ti tratta come una bambola se andiamo a vedere è un litigare per fesserie, per inutili questioni di principio.
> Anche tu non ti senti amata e per questo ti innervosisci per questioni poco concrete.
> ...


*Stai scherzando, spero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


E' vero che quando vuoi criticare va bene qualsiasi cosa ...e si finisce per notare quel che non si fa e non si dice non si nota quel che si fa e si dice.
Se rifletti ci saranno mille cose che lei ha sempre fatto (e mi riferisco proprio all'amore di servizio) che tu non hai considerato come avresti dovuto.
Penso a come mio non ha mai apprezzato come mi occupassi delle pubbliche relazioni con la sua famiglia...


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

....per te!



Verena67 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> 
> Ecco che riparla la tua insicurezza.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me è la seconda perché il tuo modo di percepire l'amore non è controllabile, è inconscio.
> Il modo di dimostrare l'amore è controllabile e può essere modificato.
> Ti faccio un esempio dove il mio linguaggio dell'amore principale è quello dei gesti di servizio e quello di mia moglie è quello degli elogi.
> È inutile che mia moglie mi faccia mille elogi, così non percepirò mai  il suo amore.
> ...


Giobbe scusami ma mi sembra di leggere un bambino prepotente.
Il tuo discorso non regge sulle lunghe distanze perche' e' un cambiamento troppo radicale della personalita'... 
Inoltre se sai che quello e' il modo in cui tua moglie ti manifesta il suo apprezzaemnto come fai a non percepirlo...


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto ...e riconoscere il modo dell'altro ...che non può e non deve essere quello della mamma o del papà.


Amo molto mio papà e mia mamma perché mi han donato la vita e hanno fatto tantissimo per me. Hanno fatto tutto quello che era nelle loro possibilità.
Quando mi sono sposato me ne sono andato senza guardarmi indietro.
Anche adesso sento mia moglie come il mio prossimo più "prossimo".
Mia moglie è il mio parente più prossimo.
Credo sia impossibile evitare completamente che i genitori vengano presi in parte come modelli (positivi o negativi) di confronto.
Per questo la responsabilità dei genitori è pensante: i danni che fanno fanno si ripercuotono a lungo termine.
Ma non credo di essere un mammone, o perlomeno non me ne sono mai accorto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Amo molto mio papà e mia mamma perché mi han donato la vita e hanno fatto tantissimo per me. Hanno fatto tutto quello che era nelle loro possibilità.
> Quando mi sono sposato me ne sono andato senza guardarmi indietro.
> Anche adesso sento mia moglie come il mio prossimo più "prossimo".
> Mia moglie è il mio parente più prossimo.
> ...


Lo sei.
Io non mi sono mai sognata di paragonare in nulla mio marito a mio padre.
Tra l'altro il modo di amare di mio padre era molto simile al mio e comprendeva, servizio, parole e rispetto.


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

Giobbe,

magari ti sembra che noi non ti capiamo!

prova metterti nei nostri panni!

se tu fossi me, sei sicuro che l'unica cosa che faresti e cucinare ore e ore per soddisfare il mio palato delicato?

mio marito quando gli dico così' si infuria e dice che non devo fare paragoni perché lui e uomo e io donna! impara a fare la donna dice!


la pensi anché tu così?


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giobbe scusami ma mi sembra di leggere un bambino prepotente.
> Il tuo discorso non regge sulle lunghe distanze perche' e' un cambiamento troppo radicale della personalita'...
> Inoltre se sai che quello e' il modo in cui tua moglie ti manifesta il suo apprezzaemnto come fai a non percepirlo...



Non sono idee mie, anche se le condivido.
Sono idee di questo personaggio:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pBmNiUUsK0A


----------



## Nordica (22 Agosto 2008)

*care amiche*

io sono insicura, questo e palese!

ma certe volte faccio delle domande, non perché seguo alla lettera quel che mi si dice, ma per curiosità!

sono insicura ma con la spina dorsale fatta di accaio!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Giobbe una domanda, credi che tua moglie percepisse il tuo amore mentre smadonnavi per un ragu'?


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sei.
> Io non mi sono mai sognata di paragonare in nulla mio marito a mio padre.
> Tra l'altro il modo di amare di mio padre era molto simile al mio e comprendeva, servizio, parole e rispetto.



Mah, mi sembra di non esserlo, ma ci penso un po' su.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Giobbe,
> 
> magari ti sembra che noi non ti capiamo!
> 
> ...



Il problema non è il cibo.
Io non ho il palato delicato.
Se penso a quel che sto mangiando negli ultimi 10 anni, direi che sono parecchio di bocca buona.
Il problema è quello che c'è dietro: il bisogno di sentirsi amati.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giobbe una domanda, credi che tua moglie percepisse il tuo amore mentre smadonnavi per un ragu'?


Chiaro che no!
Era una critica inutile e puerile.
Ma nascondeva un bisogno reale: quello di sentirmi amato.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Stai scherzando, spero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non dico che sia la cosa giusta da fare, era un'idea buttata lì.
Sinceramente non mi sembrava un'idea malvagia... ma non ci ho riflettuto molto.
Ci sono stati sicuramente gesti di servizio, ma erano pochi.
Gli elogi miei nei confronti di mia moglie non erano nemmeno pochi, erano praticamente inesistenti.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ....per te!


grazie!


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Amo molto mio papà e mia mamma perché mi han donato la vita e hanno fatto tantissimo per me. Hanno fatto tutto quello che era nelle loro possibilità.
> Quando mi sono sposato me ne sono andato senza guardarmi indietro.
> Anche adesso sento mia moglie come il mio prossimo più "prossimo".
> Mia moglie è il mio parente più prossimo.
> ...


Amo anche io moltissimo i miei genitori ... persone meravigliose. Anche oggi ripenso con gioia al mio vissuto ... il mio parente più prossimo sono i miei figli, i miei genitori ... i miei fratelli e sorelle. Eppure non  mi sono mai sognato di criticare lei per un ragu che non è la spia di nessun amore mancato. Tu vuoi che "io Tarzan tu Jane" ... arivaffanculo dalla mamma va


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Chiaro che no!
> Era una critica inutile e puerile.
> Ma nascondeva un bisogno reale: quello di sentirmi amato.


E per dirle che volevi sentirti amato muovevi critiche puerili?
A te non serviva una moglie ma una puericultrice!
magari battevi anche i piedi per terra ... quando ti ha dato i pugni sulla coscia avrebbe dovuto centrare il colpo tra le palle ... allora si che avresti battuto i piedi per terra


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Amo anche io moltissimo i miei genitori ... persone meravigliose. Anche oggi ripenso con gioia al mio vissuto ... il mio parente più prossimo sono i miei figli, i miei genitori ... i miei fratelli e sorelle. Eppure non  mi sono mai sognato di criticare lei per un ragu che non è la spia di nessun amore mancato. Tu vuoi che "io Tarzan tu Jane" ... arivaffanculo dalla mamma va





unodinoi ha detto:


> E per dirle che volevi sentirti amato muovevi critiche puerili?
> A te non serviva una moglie ma una puericultrice!
> magari battevi anche i piedi per terra ... quando ti ha dato i pugni sulla coscia avrebbe dovuto centrare il colpo tra le palle ... allora si che avresti battuto i piedi per terra


... dormito male?


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... dormito male?


No benissimo e sono anche in partenza per le vacanze  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciò non toglie che ribadisco e con forza ciò che ho scritto! Le persone devono crescere e finirla di rompere i coglioni ai/alle propri/e compagni/e


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> No benissimo e sono anche in partenza per le vacanze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Su questo concordo.


Buone vacanze!


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto capire perché gli uomini quando ti corteggiano diventano dei principi azzurri, che ti rispettano, ti ascoltano, ti amano!
> 
> 1000 sms al giorno!
> 
> ...


anch'io ero una tenera miciona  ed ora sono una tigre ma è normale

ogni tanto, a sorpresa , ritiro fuori la gattina che è in me (....)
giusto per far prendere fiato ....


----------



## Bruja (23 Agosto 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io ero una tenera miciona ed ora sono una tigre ma è normale
> 
> ogni tanto, a sorpresa , ritiro fuori la gattina che è in me (....)
> giusto per far prendere fiato ....


 
E' un'ottima tecnica, ma a volte capita che non si abbia tempo da perdere e serva un po' di polso, e allora si passa direttamente ad una boccagliata dalla bombola ad ossigeno.... tre minuti e si é ripreso!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nordica (23 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io ero una tenera miciona ed ora sono una tigre ma è normale
> 
> ogni tanto, a sorpresa , ritiro fuori la gattina che è in me (....)
> giusto per far prendere fiato ....


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Amo anche io moltissimo i miei genitori ... persone meravigliose. Anche oggi ripenso con gioia al mio vissuto ... il mio parente più prossimo sono i miei figli, i miei genitori ... i miei fratelli e sorelle. Eppure non  mi sono mai sognato di criticare lei per un ragu che non è la spia di nessun amore mancato. Tu vuoi che "io Tarzan tu Jane" ... arivaffanculo dalla mamma va





unodinoi ha detto:


> E per dirle che volevi sentirti amato muovevi critiche puerili?
> A te non serviva una moglie ma una puericultrice!
> magari battevi anche i piedi per terra ... quando ti ha dato i pugni sulla coscia avrebbe dovuto centrare il colpo tra le palle ... allora si che avresti battuto i piedi per terra



Ok, hai ragione.
Sto preparando le valigie.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Agosto 2008)

Unodinoi, come mai tua moglie non è tra le persone piu' prossime a te?

Per me mio marito lo è, specie ora, dopo tutto cio' che ho vissuto in questi anni (delusioni in vari campi,  crisi di mezza età, malattia, etc.), lui è il mio punto fermo, la mia "roccia di Gibilterra" emozionale!

Non è recuperabile emotivamente, per te, questo rapporto?


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (23 Agosto 2008)

Bellissimo come esempio, se non ti spiACE lo uso anche con mio marito quando litigo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













giobbe ha detto:


> Anch'io mi riconosco.
> Non so bene il perché. Ci penso e poi ti rispondo.
> Ma ci comportiamo così anche con l'automobile nuova.
> Prima di comprarla la desideri molto.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2008)

*Giobbe*

La teoria (non originale) dei diversi modi d'amare la comprendo, ma mi sembra che tu sbagli ad interpretarla.
Ogni coppia è a sè e in ogni coppia dovrebbe esserci un accordo, tacito e spontaneo o esplicito e "contrattato", per la gestione della quotidianeità.
Se molto spesso in famiglia chi si occupa della cucina e di conseguenza della spesa è la donna, questo accade per ragioni sì culturali, ma che si basano su competenze che sono più femminili.* Questo non esclude che possa accadere il contrario.
Ma è chiaro che questo deve venire bilanciato da altre incombenze di cui si deve far carico l'uomo.
Trovare questo equilibrio non è facile e generalmente risultano a carico di una o dell'altro anche cose che non si fanno volentieri.
Ma quel che "tocca" va fatto come ognuno si sente di farlo senza trovare nel partner né un genitore, né un padrone, né un valutatore, né, tantomeno, un bambino che attribuisce un significato d'amore o non amore al non ottenere quel che vuole.
Può capitare di innervosirsi per un aspetto marginale perché gli viene attribuito un valore che non ha, ma poi bisogna rendersi conto dell'errore.
Tu hai fatto due esempi che fanno apparire assurdi i tuoi comportamenti e comprensibili i pugni di tua moglie.
Forse dovresti farne altri per ricevere altre occasioni di riflessione.



*intendo la capacità di tenere a mente più cose contemporaneamente (anche cosa manca in casa mentre si è a una riunione di lavoro). Gli chef uomini hanno generalmente numerosi aiutanti...e non svolgono un altro lavoro.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Agosto 2008)

Forse Giobbe ama semplicemente "troppo" sua moglie, e carica di significati emotivi fatti che di per sé non ne hanno e non dovrebbero averne piu' di tanto. Come di solito fanno i "gelosi",e non dimentichiamo che la gelosia è una forma di ansia spesso dovuta all'insicurezza, al non essersi sentiti mai sufficientemente amati...
Probabilmente questo suo tratto ha in parte contribuito alla crisi di lei...

Bacio!


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La teoria (non originale) dei diversi modi d'amare la comprendo, ma mi sembra che tu sbagli ad interpretarla.
> Ogni coppia è a sè e in ogni coppia dovrebbe esserci un accordo, tacito e spontaneo o esplicito e "contrattato", per la gestione della quotidianeità.
> Se molto spesso in famiglia chi si occupa della cucina e di conseguenza della spesa è la donna, questo accade per ragioni sì culturali, ma che si basano su competenze che sono più femminili.* Questo non esclude che possa accadere il contrario.
> Ma è chiaro che questo deve venire bilanciato da altre incombenze di cui si deve far carico l'uomo.
> ...


Gli esempi li ho fatti per aiutare Ninna a capire il comportamento di suo marito.
Non ho dubbi sul fatto che ho sbagliato in entrambe le occasioni.
Mia moglie, oltre ad avere una ragazza che l'aiutava in casa, lavorava fuori di casa al massimo mezza giornata.
Sono sempre stato molto pigro quando si trattava di lavori domestici.
Adesso vivo da solo e faccio tutto.


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Forse Giobbe ama semplicemente "troppo" sua moglie, e carica di significati emotivi fatti che di per sé non ne hanno e non dovrebbero averne piu' di tanto. Come di solito fanno i "gelosi",e non dimentichiamo che la gelosia è una forma di ansia spesso dovuta all'insicurezza, al non essersi sentiti mai sufficientemente amati...
> Probabilmente questo suo tratto ha in parte contribuito alla crisi di lei...
> 
> Bacio!


Non credo di amarla troppo.
Credo che quello che mi è successo accada frequentemente con tutti, ma spesso non ci si fa caso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Gli esempi li ho fatti per aiutare Ninna a capire il comportamento di suo marito.
> Non ho dubbi sul fatto che ho sbagliato in entrambe le occasioni.
> Mia moglie, oltre ad avere una ragazza che l'aiutava in casa, lavorava fuori di casa al massimo mezza giornata.
> Sono sempre stato molto pigro quando si trattava di lavori domestici.
> Adesso vivo da solo e faccio tutto.


Il problema non è il fare e cosa fare (mi sembra che tu non sia certo il tipo superficiale che riduce il problema a questo) ma il significato che viene attribuito a quel che si fa o non si fa.
Tu attribuisci un grande valore al cibo, tua moglie forse non alla condivisioni degli interessi, ma alla condivisione dell'avere degli interessi ed essere apprezzati e non denigrati per questo.
Il tuo definire paccottiglia l'artigianato o modernariato (non ricordo bene) che interessa a tua moglie era non voler comprendere il suo modo di rapportarsi agli oggetti e vederne una storia dietro.

Faccio un esempio totalmente diverso. Se a me piace o piaceva un film o una canzone non è per il suo valore "artistico" nel senso di qualità, ma per quello che mi evoca. Il non aver mai voluto neanche chiedere o voler capire perché mi piacesse una canzone della Pausini, liquidandola e liquidandomi come canzone banale e commerciale l'ho sempre vissuto come un'incapacità di essere lui profondo e non certo come segno della mia superficialità e svalutazione di me della mia (in)competenza musicale.


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema non è il fare e cosa fare (mi sembra che tu non sia certo il tipo superficiale che riduce il problema a questo) ma il significato che viene attribuito a quel che si fa o non si fa.
> Tu attribuisci un grande valore al cibo, tua moglie forse non alla condivisioni degli interessi, ma alla condivisione dell'avere degli interessi ed essere apprezzati e non denigrati per questo.
> Il tuo definire paccottiglia l'artigianato o modernariato (non ricordo bene) che interessa a tua moglie era non voler comprendere il suo modo di rapportarsi agli oggetti e vederne una storia dietro.
> 
> Faccio un esempio totalmente diverso. Se a me piace o piaceva un film o una canzone non è per il suo valore "artistico" nel senso di qualità, ma per quello che mi evoca. Il non aver mai voluto neanche chiedere o voler capire perché mi piacesse una canzone della Pausini, liquidandola e liquidandomi come canzone banale e commerciale l'ho sempre vissuto come un'incapacità di essere lui profondo e non certo come segno della mia superficialità e svalutazione di me della mia (in)competenza musicale.


Adesso ho capito. 

	
	
		
		
	


	











Ti rispondo più tardi perché adesso devo uscire.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se a me piace o piaceva un film o una canzone non è per il suo valore "artistico" nel senso di qualità, ma per quello che mi evoca. Il non aver mai voluto neanche chiedere o voler capire perché mi piacesse una canzone della Pausini, liquidandola e liquidandomi come canzone banale e commerciale l'ho sempre vissuto come un'incapacità di essere lui profondo e non certo come segno della mia superficialità e svalutazione di me della mia (in)competenza musicale.


 
Ehm... io facevo (e faccio) esattamente lo stesso... Come tuo marito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ehm... io facevo (e faccio) esattamente lo stesso... Come tuo marito...


Sicura?
Sei un finto colto e un vero superficiale come lui?


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Sei un finto colto e un vero superficiale come lui?


Ah boh, non mi chiedo più cosa sono, sono e basta. Comunque mio marito aveva il veto, niente Pausini Baglioni ecc.ecc. quando c'ero io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah boh, non mi chiedo più cosa sono, sono e basta. Comunque mio marito aveva il veto, niente Pausini Baglioni ecc.ecc. quando c'ero io...


Forse non mi sono spiegata.
Non deve piacere quello che piace all'altro, ma ti deve interessare cosa gli interessa e gli piace e perché se così non è non ti interessa la persona...non è questione di gusti o di cultura musicale o letteraria o cinematografica o artistica...ma di sensibilità.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata.
> Non deve piacere quello che piace all'altro, ma ti deve interessare cosa gli interessa e gli piace e perché se così non è non ti interessa la persona...non è questione di gusti o di cultura musicale o letteraria o cinematografica o artistica...ma di sensibilità.


 
Allora sono insensibile. Sulla cultura sono estremista, alla lunga non funziona mai. Già dato.


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah boh, non mi chiedo più cosa sono, sono e basta. Comunque mio marito aveva il veto, niente Pausini Baglioni ecc.ecc. quando c'ero io...



Mia moglie adora Laura Pausini.
A me non dispiace.
Questa canzone la trovo bella e non superficiale.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GyNwNphkRWQ


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mia moglie adora Laura Pausini.
> A me non dispiace.
> Questa canzone la trovo bella e non superficiale.
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GyNwNphkRWQ


La superficialità è nel non sapere andare in profondità non nella superficie delle cose.
Poi andando in profondità si può scoprire di essere troppo diversi ...ma lo si è di più nel non volersi comprendere.

La presunzione che la nostra sia la cultura e che quella che possiedono gli altri non lo sia è causa di disastri.

Nel thread Miti citavo l'intervento di Galimberti sul ragazzo che aveva come mito Hitler e che ha dimostrato la profondità di galimberti più dei suoi libri.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La superficialità è nel non sapere andare in profondità non nella superficie delle cose.
> *Poi andando in profondità si può scoprire di essere troppo diversi ...ma lo si è di più nel non volersi comprendere.*
> 
> La presunzione che la nostra sia la cultura e che quella che possiedono gli altri non lo sia è causa di disastri.
> ...


Persa sì ma non puoi dirmi che la Pausini sia cultura eh... Non esageriamo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa sì ma non puoi dirmi che la Pausini sia cultura eh... Non esageriamo!


Tutto quello che esprime un sentimento o un pensiero lo è.
Sono cultura i cori negli stadi...


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutto quello che esprime un sentimento o un pensiero lo è.
> Sono cultura i cori negli stadi...


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Ma è molto più facile pensarla così, si vive sicuramente meglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mia moglie adora Laura Pausini.
> A me non dispiace.
> Questa canzone la trovo bella e non superficiale.
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GyNwNphkRWQ


Non la conoscevo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Ma è molto più facile pensarla così, si vive sicuramente meglio.


Questa è una risposta spocchiosa e superficiale a cui ho dato una risposta spocchiosa e superficiale.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è una risposta spocchiosa e superficiale a cui ho dato una risposta spocchiosa e superficiale.


Ok. Anche questo è un atteggiamento comune...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2008)

Non ammettere l'esistenza di una cultura popolare e' una grossa ignoranza.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ammettere l'esistenza di una cultura popolare e' una grossa ignoranza.


La Pausini è CULTURA popolare? 



























Per la musica o per i testi? Certo anche i film dei Vanzina sono cultura popolare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La Pausini è CULTURA popolare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo.
Possibile che sia tanto difficile capirlo?
Riconoscere una cultura come tale non significa appartenervi, condividerla, approvarla.
Ma se si tratta di espressioni del modo di sentire di chi abbiamo accanto è segno di rispetto volerle conoscere e capire.
Altrimenti si dà il messaggio di non essere interessati e di rifiutare il modo di sentire dell'altro con un atteggiamento di pseudo superiorità che fa venir voglia di cercare comprensione altrove..

Infatti erano tutti convinti che io mi sarei trovata un amante.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo.
> Possibile che sia tanto difficile capirlo?
> Riconoscere una cultura come tale non significa appartenervi, condividerla, approvarla.
> Ma se si tratta di espressioni del modo di sentire di chi abbiamo accanto è segno di rispetto volerle conoscere e capire.
> ...


Esattamente quello che ha fatto mio marito. Trovando una donna con la quale condividere quello che con me non poteva. Non è questione di non rispettare ma voglia di condividere, ANCHE quello. E ti assicuro che alla lunga è frustrante per entrambi. Fra noi ha retto fino a quando c'era il gruppo di amici coi quali poter condividere le nostre (soprattutto le mie) passioni. Perché l'amore da solo non basta.

ps però tutti i nostri amici erano convinti che l'amante me lo sarei trovata io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che ha fatto mio marito. Trovando una donna con la quale condividere quello che con me non poteva. Non è questione di non rispettare ma voglia di condividere, ANCHE quello. E ti assicuro che alla lunga è frustrante per entrambi. Fra noi ha retto fino a quando c'era il gruppo di amici coi quali poter condividere le nostre (soprattutto le mie) passioni. Perché l'amore da solo non basta.
> 
> ps però tutti i nostri amici erano convinti che l'amante me lo sarei trovata io...


Io dico un'altra cosa ...non parlo di gusti ...ma di condividere quello che sta dietro i gusti.
Non penso di cercare un compagno tra i sorcini, anche se mi piacciono delle canzoni di Renato Zero, ma che se trovassi un uomo interessato a me fosse interessato a capire cosa mi dicono quelle canzoni e quale parte di me esprimono.
Ma vale per libri, film, attività sportive, maglie, colori, preferenza per il tramonto o l'alba.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io dico un'altra cosa ...non parlo di gusti ...ma di condividere quello che sta dietro i gusti.
> Non penso di cercare un compagno tra i sorcini, anche se mi piacciono delle canzoni di Renato Zero, ma che se trovassi un uomo interessato a me fosse interessato a capire cosa mi dicono quelle canzoni e quale parte di me esprimono.
> Ma vale per libri, film, attività sportive, maglie, colori, preferenza per il tramonto o l'alba.


 
Persa non è così semplice. Ci sono delle passioni che danno un senso ben preciso alla vita, una direzione.  E' una questione di riconoscimento. Ti puoi innamorare anche senza, ma alla lunga non funziona.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io dico un'altra cosa ...non parlo di gusti ...ma di condividere quello che sta dietro i gusti.
> Non penso di cercare un compagno tra i sorcini, anche se mi piacciono delle canzoni di Renato Zero, ma che se trovassi un uomo interessato a me fosse interessato a capire cosa mi dicono quelle canzoni e quale parte di me esprimono.
> Ma vale per libri, film, attività sportive, maglie, colori, preferenza per il tramonto o l'alba.


 se un uomo è interessato a me intuisce da solo il perché di certi miei gusti , la sensibilità che c'è dietro...
e ,pur non condividendoli, li rispetta perchè fanno parte di quello che ama.
a me pare così semplice


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La Pausini è CULTURA popolare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infatti lo sono... se tu sei ignorante e non riesci a vedere oltre il tuo naso non e' colpa mia...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo.
> Possibile che sia tanto difficile capirlo?
> Riconoscere una cultura come tale non significa appartenervi, condividerla, approvarla.
> Ma se si tratta di espressioni del modo di sentire di chi abbiamo accanto è segno di rispetto volerle conoscere e capire.
> ...


Infatti... a me la Pausini fa cagare ... cio' non toglie che sia cultura popolare, nonche' uno dei maggiori rappresentanti della cosi'detta Musica Leggera Italiana


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> se un uomo è interessato a me intuisce da solo il perché di certi miei gusti , la sensibilità che c'è dietro...
> e ,pur non condividendoli, li rispetta perchè fanno parte di quello che ama.
> a me pare così semplice


Chiara, concisa... perfetta direi!


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La Pausini è CULTURA popolare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... pensa che anche il famoso Mario Merola, re in assoluto della sceneggiata napoletana, fa parte del patrimonio di cultura popolare.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Agosto 2008)

Aborro gli atteggiamenti snobistici tout court.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti lo sono... se tu sei ignorante e non riesci a vedere oltre il tuo naso non e' colpa mia...
























   ma io mica mi offendo...


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Aborro gli atteggiamenti snobistici tout court.


Io invece aborro i luoghi comuni...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma io mica mi offendo...



Non e' mia intenzione offenderti.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io invece aborro i luoghi comuni...


Tipico della mentalita' piccolo borghese finta anticonformista... poi non vedo il nesso tra cultura popolare e luoghi comuni


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema non è il fare e cosa fare (mi sembra che tu non sia certo il tipo superficiale che riduce il problema a questo) ma il significato che viene attribuito a quel che si fa o non si fa.
> Tu attribuisci un grande valore al cibo, tua moglie forse non alla condivisioni degli interessi, ma alla condivisione dell'avere degli interessi ed essere apprezzati e non denigrati per questo.
> Il tuo definire paccottiglia l'artigianato o modernariato (non ricordo bene) che interessa a tua moglie era non voler comprendere il suo modo di rapportarsi agli oggetti e vederne una storia dietro.
> 
> Faccio un esempio totalmente diverso. Se a me piace o piaceva un film o una canzone non è per il suo valore "artistico" nel senso di qualità, ma per quello che mi evoca. Il non aver mai voluto neanche chiedere o voler capire perché mi piacesse una canzone della Pausini, liquidandola e liquidandomi come canzone banale e commerciale l'ho sempre vissuto come un'incapacità di essere lui profondo e non certo come segno della mia superficialità e svalutazione di me della mia (in)competenza musicale.


 Perché non cercavo di comprendere gli hobby di mia moglie, la denigravo e criticavo?
Perché avevo perso la stima in lei.
Perché lei non lavorava, era pigra e indolente.
Per me invece il lavoro è una cosa molto importante che valorizza e da un senso alla vita della persona.
Si può dire che mia moglie quasi fingeva di lavorare. Ogni tanto faceva qualcosina.
In tutta la sua vita ha solo lavoricchiato.
Lei è figlia unica e lavora per il padre che le ha sempre lasciato fare quello che voleva.
Il padre è una persona buona, ma è un traditore incallito.
Per metter a tacere la sua coscienza ha sempre accontentato in tutto e per tutto moglie e figlia.
Mio suocero ha abdicato al ruolo di padre, non ha sfidato la figlia a migliorarsi, a sforzarsi per raggiungere i suoi obiettivi.
Mia moglie è cresciuta viziata, circondata di affetto, di elogi e di cose materiali.
Ma è venuta su senza spina dorsale.
Perché l'ho sposata allora?  Perché ne ero innamorato e non sapevo che lei fosse così.
Sinceramente io non pensavo che esistessero persone così.
Credevo che, a parte rarissime eccezioni, tutti lavorassero con amore e dedizione.
Mia moglie cambia di hobby quasi una volta al mese.
Passa dalla tessitura dei tappeti, ai lavori in legno, alla pittura, al tennis, al volontariato, alla palestra, alla decorazione di scatole in cartone ecc.
Ci mette 15 giorni ad informarsi e a comprare tutta l'attrezzatura. A volte l'attrezzatura rimane per sempre nuova e impacchettata in soffitta, altre volte la usa per una settimana o due, finché si stufa.
Un altro problema di mia moglie sono le crisi di tristezza da vittima sacrificale che le prendono ciclicamente ogni sei mesi.
Per sei mesi si lamenta del padre perché è un adultero. Poi per altri sei mesi passa a lamentarsi di un suo problema fisico. Poi passa ad intristirsi perché ha un problema all'utero e non può avere figli ecc.
Nei primi anni di matrimonio cercavo di spronarla con gentilezza.
Poi sono passato ad infastidirmi e ad arrabbiarmi con il suo comportamento.
A volte ci ho anche litigato e l'ho schernita e denigrata per vedere se migliorava qualcosa.
Comportandomi così l'ho fatta soffrire parecchio.
Negli ultimi tempi mi ero quasi rassegnato ad accettarla così com'era (anche se speravo sempre in un miracolo).
Qual'è il problema di mia moglie?
Io ho sempre pensato che fosse un problema esistenziale.
Lei non ha voglia di fare nulla perché non ha dato un senso alla sua vita.
È credente ma credo che la sua Fede sia molto tiepida. Il suo incontro con Dio è stato appena “di striscio”.
Non sa perché vive, non ha motivi per cui lottare.
Per questo non si importa con il lavoro. Per questo i suoi hobby sono fuochi di paglia.
Tutto questo la rende un'eterna infelice, un'insoddisfatta cronica.
E non riuscendo a realizzare nulla, la sua autostima cade sempre più in basso.
Come dice sempre Ninna, voglio precisare che mia moglie ha anche un sacco di virtù e non solo difetti e che nonostante il tradimento, io continuo a volergli bene.

Io mi auguro che il tradimento sia un'occasione di riscatto per mia moglie.
Forse il cadere tanto in basso la obbligherà a guardare dentro se stessa e ad interrogarsi sulla propria vita.
Non credo che le sofferenze vengano “gratis”: c'è sempre una conquista nascosta dietro l'angolo di ogni sofferenza.
Io sono il prossimo più prossimo di mia moglie, ho il dovere di aiutarla ad incontrare la sua vita.
Se non lo faccio io, chi lo farà?
Non certo i genitori o le amiche che sono ancora più persi di lei.
E nemmeno quella testa vuota dell'amante che la sta solo usando.
Per ironia del destino, o per grazia di Dio, io adesso mi trovo nelle stesse condizioni di mia moglie.
Il tradimento è stata una bella botta e mi son sentito mancare la terra sotto i piedi.
Pur essendo sereno e non soffrendo più ho perso gran parte dell'interesse per il lavoro (forse adesso rendo 1/10 di quello che rendevo prima) e nulla riesce a darmi una soddisfazione piena.
Ho perso una gran parte dei motivi per cui vivere, per questo posso capire bene in che triste stato mia moglie abbia passato tutta la sua vita.


P.S. Ninna quel che mi ha fatto perdere la stima di mia moglie è stata la sua pigrizia, la sua indolenza.
Tu devi capire qual'è la tua caratteristica che non va proprio giù a tuo marito.
Quando avrai individuato questa cosa, sarai vicina alla soluzione dei problemi.


----------



## Old alesera (24 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Perché non cercavo di comprendere gli hobby di mia moglie, la denigravo e criticavo?
> Perché avevo perso la stima in lei.
> Perché lei non lavorava, era pigra e indolente.
> Per me invece il lavoro è una cosa molto importante che valorizza e da un senso alla vita della persona.
> ...


Giobbe sei sempre un grande!


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2008)

*........*



Minerva ha detto:


> se un uomo è interessato a me intuisce da solo il perché di certi miei gusti , la sensibilità che c'è dietro...
> e ,pur non condividendoli, li rispetta perchè fanno parte di quello che ama.
> a me pare così semplice


Quoto totalmente...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Perché non cercavo di comprendere gli hobby di mia moglie, *la denigravo e criticavo?*
> *Perché avevo perso la stima in lei.*
> Perché lei non lavorava, *era pigra e indolente*.
> Per me invece il lavoro è una cosa molto importante che valorizza e da un senso alla vita della persona.
> ...


Io capisco il tuo punto di vista che ti porta a essere comprensivo nei confronti di tutti, ma il consiglio a Ninna che viene insultata e deve impegnarsi per non esserlo più mi sembra un po' azzardato.

Per quanto riguarda il tuo rappportarti a tua moglie, mi sembra che tu mantenga comunque un atteggiamento di superiorità davvero irritante.
I traditi, al pari dei traditori, devono rielaborare l'accaduto, ma non credo che tu l'abbia ancora fatto.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Agosto 2008)

Giobbe, trovo toccante la tua testimonianza, ma qui dovremmo sentire anche l'altra campana.

Io non penso - mi riferisco al tuo consiglio a Ninna - che uno sia "sbagliato" per l'altro, e quindi il rapporto si raffreddi.

Ribadisco il mio pensiero che le crisi nascono sempre IN NOI, e che è sbagliato che il "tradito" (o il meno "considerato" dei due coniugi) si ammazzi di sensi di colpa ed esamoni di coscienza DA SOLO...!


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io capisco il tuo punto di vista che ti porta a essere comprensivo nei confronti di tutti, ma il consiglio a Ninna che viene insultata e deve impegnarsi per non esserlo più mi sembra un po' azzardato.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo rappportarti a tua moglie, mi sembra che tu mantenga comunque un atteggiamento di superiorità davvero irritante.
> I traditi, al pari dei traditori, devono rielaborare l'accaduto, ma non credo che tu l'abbia ancora fatto.



Volevo dire che Ninna deve mettersi nei panni del marito per capire cos'è che lo fa irritare così facilmente. Poi la responsabilità di tutto ciò potrebbe essere di Ninna come del marito.
Posso sbagliarmi completamente, ma, leggendo tra le righe, credo che il problema possa essere l'atteggiamento poco “sottomesso” di Ninna. Se realmente fosse così la colpa sarebbe del marito e non certo di Ninna.
Questa è un'analisi della situazione in cui si è sviluppato il tradimento.
Avrei potuto descriverla con le stesse parole anche prima di sapere di essere tradito, non credo che sia influenzata dalla mancata elaborazione del tradimento.
All'inizio del matrimonio pensavo fosse solo un po' di pigrizia, un periodo transitorio legato ad una preoccupazione che la affliggeva particolarmente. Sparita la preoccupazione sarebbe ritornata la normalità.
Poi col tempo ho visto che ad una preoccupazione ne subentrava un'altra e che quella era la normalità. A quel punto ho intuito che il problema di mia moglie era di natura esistenziale.
Sto analizzando e giudicando unilateralmente il comportamento di mia moglie: sto facendo le domande e dando le risposte. È quasi inevitabile che traspara un irritante atteggiamento di superiorità.


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Giobbe, trovo toccante la tua testimonianza, ma qui dovremmo sentire anche l'altra campana.
> 
> Io non penso - mi riferisco al tuo consiglio a Ninna - che uno sia "sbagliato" per l'altro, e quindi il rapporto si raffreddi.
> 
> Ribadisco il mio pensiero che le crisi nascono sempre IN NOI, e che è sbagliato che il "tradito" (o il meno "considerato" dei due coniugi) si ammazzi di sensi di colpa ed esamoni di coscienza DA SOLO...!



Lo so che andrebbero analizzati in due, ma se lei non vuole, come cavolo faccio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Avevamo iniziato qualche mese fa ad analizzare insieme i problemi.
Lei mi aveva chiesto perdono, aveva detto che mi amava e che voleva ritornare insieme a me.
Le ho detto che avrebbe dovuto buttare la scheda del cellulare e cancellare gli account vecchi di Skype e MSN. Si è offesa e l'ha presa come una mancanza di fiducia nei suoi confronti.
Percepivo con chiarezza l'ambivalenza nei suoi atteggiamenti.
I rapporti si sono raffreddati e credo che lei sia ritornata a frequentare l'amante.
Son qua che aspetto che la situazione migliori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Volevo dire che Ninna deve mettersi nei panni del marito per capire cos'è che lo fa irritare così facilmente. Poi la responsabilità di tutto ciò potrebbe essere di Ninna come del marito.
> Posso sbagliarmi completamente, ma, leggendo tra le righe, credo che il problema possa essere l'atteggiamento poco “sottomesso” di Ninna. Se realmente fosse così la colpa sarebbe del marito e non certo di Ninna.
> Questa è un'analisi della situazione in cui si è sviluppato il tradimento.
> Avrei potuto descriverla con le stesse parole anche prima di sapere di essere tradito, non credo che sia influenzata dalla mancata elaborazione del tradimento.
> ...


Elaborare il tradimento è un processo complesso (si può anche interrompersi, non riuscirci o ...decidere di non farlo) ma comprende anche comprendere cosa non funzionava nel rapporto.
Ma quel che non funzionava non può essere lei (o lui ...comunque chi ha tradito) era sbagliato e io non ho saputo "aggiustarlo", ma ora lo saprei fare se si impegna a diventare giusto/a...
Non si può se si vuole ricostruire.
Tu dovresti vederla come una donna nuova, di cui scopri ora la personalità e la vuoi con la sua personalità e non con una diversa. 
Altrimenti tutto questo dolore, perdono e pazienza sono inutili.
Ognuno di noi ha dei difetti, ma chi ami lo ami con i suoi difetti che non vedi neppure tali, ma se vuoi che si corregga ...non lo ami.


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2008)

*Giobbe*

Scusa se taglio corto, ma giusto per collocare bene le caselle del mosaico del tuo matrimonio..... abbiamo letto quello che tua moglie non é, o meglio che colpevolmente non sa essere.... tuttavia sarei curiosa di sapere le qualità che hai detto che avrebbe (parafrasando Ninna)....
La valanga di incapacità che hai descritto lascia poco spazio ad una sua immagine che riscatti qualcosa della vostra unione.
Lo chiedo solo perché non vorrei che tu avessi già ben chiaro il quadro di come era, e nel tempo, non riuscendo più a sopportare la reiterazione delle sue "doti negative" ti fossi reso conto che su quelle "positive" non si poteva far sufficientemente conto per tenere la bilancia decentemente in asse.
Bruja


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elaborare il tradimento è un processo complesso (si può anche interrompersi, non riuscirci o ...decidere di non farlo) ma comprende anche comprendere cosa non funzionava nel rapporto.
> Ma quel che non funzionava non può essere lei (o lui ...comunque chi ha tradito) era sbagliato e io non ho saputo "aggiustarlo", ma ora lo saprei fare se si impegna a diventare giusto/a...
> Non si può se si vuole ricostruire.
> Tu dovresti vederla come una donna nuova, di cui scopri ora la personalità e la vuoi con la sua personalità e non con una diversa.
> ...


 Nell'ultimo periodo di matrimonio avevo quasi perso ogni speranza che mia moglie si “aggiustasse”. Mi ero rassegnato ad accettarla così com'era anche se segretamente speravo in un “miracolo”.
Poi ho capito che era così tanto distante e apatica perché c'era “l'altro”.
Io credo che quando tornerò insieme a mia moglie per prima cosa risolveremo il problema dei differenti linguaggi dell'amore.
I “difetti”, le ferite della vita le cureremo strada facendo. A volte non è sufficiente la vita intera per curare queste ferite.
Il rincontro, come dice Verena, sarà un riscegliersi pur consapevoli dei difetti dell'altro.
È verissimo che amare significa accettare l'altro con i suoi difetti, ma se per esempio mia moglie fosse un'alcolizzata, oltre ad accettarla, sarebbe mio dovere aiutarla a liberarsi di questo vizio.
Ti spiego come vedo le cose io.
Col matrimonio io e mia moglie siamo diventati una cosa sola.
Il matrimonio è un cammino di santificazione che si percorre in due, invece che da soli.
Io sono corresponsabile della salvezza di mia moglie e viceversa.
È chiaro che la salvezza è individuale, ma mia moglie è il mio prossimo più prossimo.
La coppia è una sorta di luogo di elezione dove uno può mostrare, senza paura,  le sue ferite all'altro.
L'intimità del matrimonio permette il confronto aperto e questo lascia emergere le ferite di entrambi.
I problemi di mia moglie e i miei derivano in gran parte dalla nostra infanzia.
La coppia è il luogo giusto per curare queste ferite.
Il matrimonio è come se fosse un ospedale che permette la cura delle ferite che la vita ci ha inferto.
La vita a due è così: è un cammino verso la maggior conoscenza di se stesso e dell'altro. E se oltre a conoscersi, si riesce pure a curare le proprie ferite, ancora meglio.
Mia moglie è cosciente di essere sempre infelice, di avere problemi esistenziali da risolvere.
Anch'io sono cosciente dei miei difetti, ne abbiamo già parlato.
Adesso sono io che devo aver pazienza nei confronti di mia moglie, ma il futuro nessuno lo conosce.
Fra cinque anni i ruoli potrebbero essere invertiti. Non esiste solo il tradimento, per esempio io potrei ammalarmi gravemente e lei potrebbe accudirmi e a farmi quasi da madre.
Dalla mia esperienza ho imparato che la sofferenza non è una cosa sterile, prima o poi dà sempre frutti positivi.
Per esempio LdS ha sofferto parecchio a causa dei genitori egoisti, ma questo gli fatto sviluppare una grande sensibilità nei confronti dei bambini. Probabilmente sarà un ottimo padre.
Non ho la certezza che mia moglie risolverà, a causa del tradimento, i suoi problemi esistenziali, è solo una cosa che io mi auguro. Soltanto offrirei volentieri la mia sofferenza per questa causa.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa se taglio corto, ma giusto per collocare bene le caselle del mosaico del tuo matrimonio..... abbiamo letto quello che tua moglie non é, o meglio che colpevolmente non sa essere.... tuttavia sarei curiosa di sapere le qualità che hai detto che avrebbe (parafrasando Ninna)....
> La valanga di incapacità che hai descritto lascia poco spazio ad una sua immagine che riscatti qualcosa della vostra unione.
> Lo chiedo solo perché non vorrei che tu avessi già ben chiaro il quadro di come era, e nel tempo, non riuscendo più a sopportare la reiterazione delle sue "doti negative" ti fossi reso conto che su quelle "positive" non si poteva far sufficientemente conto per tenere la bilancia decentemente in asse.
> Bruja



Quando non sapevo del tradimento non mi è mai passato per la testa di separarmi da mia moglie perché lei era pigra.
Non la considero una cosa grave. Non credo nemmeno che sia completamente responsabile di questo, io imputo ai suoi genitori e al destino una grossa fetta di “colpa”.
È più una ferita che un difetto.
Io credo di poterci convivere tranquillamente per il resto della mia vita con questo suo “difetto”.
Sono tutte cose che non mi spaventano, che sono superabili.
Ogni tanto cadrò perché nessuno è perfetto, ma poi chiederò perdono e mi rialzerò.
Lo so che non dovrei perdere la stima di mia moglie per questo motivo ma sono debole e sbaglio.
Quando la sento dire ad un'amica che sta lavorando molto, le parole mi escono dalla bocca senza passare per il cervello.
Due persone riescono vivere assieme senza ferirsi reciprocamente solo quando sono sepolte nello stesso tumulo.
Quello che più mi dà fastidio è l'accidia, quella mezza-depressione che le rovina la vita.
D'altra parte se uno non fa niente durante tutto il giorno, non può essere contento, realizzato.
È naturale che la sua autostima precipiti.
Sarà una cazzata, ma è vero che il lavoro nobilita l'uomo.
Mia moglie non lavora semplicemente perché è pigra, in verità non ha obiettivi, non sa qual è il suo ruolo nella vita. Il suo è sicuramente un problema esistenziale.
Anche il fatto di avere un problema all'utero e non poter aver figli sicuramente ha influito.
Per completare la misura lei non percepiva il mio amore perché io:
lavoravo troppo e     la mettevo in secondo piano rispetto al lavoro;
non la elogiavo     (anzi, la criticavo e schernivo);
non l'abbracciavo     e non la baciavo;
non ero romantico,     confidente e complice.
Moltissime persone hanno problemi esistenziali che rimangono sopiti per la maggior parte della vita.
Forse il fatto che in mia moglie si siano manifestati questi problemi è anche una fortuna, chi lo sa. Riuscire ad individuare la malattia è metà della cura.

Mia moglie come persona mi ricorda molto Ninna.
È una donna con i piedi per terra, “che sa quel che conta e che vale, che sa dov'è il sugo del sale che calcola il giusto, la vita e che sa stare in piedi, per quanto colpita.”
È una donna solare, molto simpatica che conquista l'interlocutore in pochi secondi.
È molto dolce e sensibile. Piange sempre quando vede un'animale soffrire.
È intelligente, generosa, leale, onesta e solidaria.
Soprattutto ha un cuore molto buono.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2008)

Senza offesa Giobbe, ma il modo in cui parli della tua attuale moglie mi infastidisce parecchio.

Tu pensi che il lavoro sia bla bla... tu pensi che bla bla... tu pensi che sia una crisi esistenziale bla bla.... scusa ma a parte tu e quello che pensi, provi, sperimenti TU, ma perche' non chiedi a lei... cosi' ti elimini la fatica di pensare per lei.


----------



## Nordica (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> P.S. Ninna quel che mi ha fatto perdere la stima di mia moglie è stata la sua pigrizia, la sua indolenza.
> Tu devi capire qual'è la tua caratteristica che non va proprio giù a tuo marito.
> Quando avrai individuato questa cosa, sarai vicina alla soluzione dei problemi.


capisco come la pensi!

ma nella vita ci sono persone e persone!

ci sono quelli "fortunati" che non hanno mai dovuto lottare e che tutto e stato dato gratuitamente!

poi ci sono quelli che devono sempre lottare, anche per una "briciola"!

io non faccio parte della prima categoria!

mio padre e molto benestante e finché stavamo con lui ero una principessa!

andavo a cavallo, ne avevo uno mio!
avevamo una villa a tre piani con un enorme giardino!
per me i soldi erano una cosa che "avevi" e basta!

poi mia madre e scappata via con noi figli quando avevo 13 anni!
vivevamo all'estero e un giorno abbiamo preso la macchiona e siamo "fuggiti" perché lui ci picchiava e maltrattava anche psicologicamente!

mia madre ha cominciato con i "servizi sociali"! poi si e trovato un lavoro e lavorava quasi tutto il giorno per mantenerci! 
essendo stata casalinga (anche se laureata) e stato difficile per lai trpovare un lavoro!

mia madre si e travata "da sola" perche la sua famiglia la ha esclusa perché offesi perchè lei aveva sposato uno "straniero"!
mi padre non ci ha passato mai niente e vivendo sompre in posti più lontani non e stato facile passare il divorzio! alimenti non le passava quasi mai!

già da teen-ager capì che se volevo comprarmi qualcosa dovevo lavorare!  e faccevo mille lavori mentra andavo a schuola! 
portavo i giornali alle 4 del mattino!
portavo i panini alle 5 del mattino!
faccevo pulizie e colazioni nei alberghi!
pulizie nei ospedali!
la cameriera etc!

poi a 16 anni sono stata più fortunata e una grande agenzia di modelle si e cominciata a interessarsi di me!
dopo le superiori mi hanno mandato a Milano a lavorare!
sono arrivata qui solo per il gusto di vedere cosa mi offriva qual mondo!
guardagnavo benissimo ma non mi piace quel mondo, pieno di falsità e gente strana!
poi per me era più un'avventura; volevo vedere fino a dove potevo arrivare!
e andato molto bene, ma poi ho mollato tutto per amore (come fanno tante) e ho seguito il mio EX- fidanzato nella sua città e poi ho lavorato con lui per dieci anni!

quando lo ho lasciato lavoravo tutti giorni della settimana e faccevo anche la cameriera la sera per mantenermi!
(visto che lavoravo prima per il ex, lui non mi ha mai pagato e non avevo una lira messa daparte! pensavo fosse il amore della vita e non ci pensavo mica ai soldi! poi nonj gli ho chiesto mai una lira! lui non era d'accordo della separazione con me e pensava che non dandomi quel che mi spetta sarai morta di fame e sarei tornata da lui!

invece no!
ce loho fatta da sola! e sono fiera di me!

pero tutto questo per sp'iegarti che IO non sono pigra! ho sempre fatto mille lavori! a me mi stimola lavorare!

soltanto adesso mi sono ridotta a fare poco più di un part-timje perché , con la vollontà anche di mio marito cosi posso stare dietro al piccolo e la nostra famiglia!

povera ma felice!


----------



## Nordica (25 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Giobbe, trovo toccante la tua testimonianza, ma qui dovremmo sentire anche l'altra campana.
> 
> Io non penso - mi riferisco al tuo consiglio a Ninna - che uno sia "sbagliato" per l'altro, e quindi il rapporto si raffreddi.
> 
> Ribadisco il mio pensiero che le crisi nascono sempre IN NOI, e che è sbagliato che il "tradito" (o il meno "considerato" dei due coniugi) si ammazzi di sensi di colpa ed esamoni di coscienza DA SOLO...!


 
oggi mi sono svegliata con una forza da leoni!

ieri per iniziare il "cambio" della mia vita ho iniziato con un cambio di capelli ( che significa sempre un inizio di qualcosa di nuovo!)

voglio essere forte e voglio provare "veramente"!

faccendo autoanalisi, so che io sono molto insicura e questo tante volte mi mette i bastoni tra le ruote!
reagisco subito male appena lui mi dice qualcosa!

voglio migliorare i miei difetti!

sono tante!

se poi non va, faccendo la attenta, vuol dire che non siamo fatti per stare insieme!

ma tante volte noto che se io sto bene con mestessa e sono forte e faccio le cose giuste per la famiglia! lui si trasforma in un agnellino e succede persino che si mette a lavare i piatti e mette apposto in casa (cosa molto rara)

tante volte litigiamo perche io dico sempre la mia ( che e giusto) ma qualche volta si va a litigare inurilmente per delle cavolate, che potevo anche tacere e vivere in pace!

vedremo!


sono ricaricata oggi!


----------



## Nordica (25 Agosto 2008)

*difetti*

abbiamo tutti difetti!

un mio grande difetto e che appena una persona mi dice quello che devo fare , il mio inconscio lo paragona  con il mio padre! ( che era un padre padrone)

allora reagisco subito , tirando fuori gli artigli.... nello stesso momento faccio vedere la paura!

questo e sbagliato! la persona non E MIO PADRE!

perche magari la persona voleva solo dare un consiglio o una proposta!

devo elaborare questo problema derivante dal passato!

per vivere meglio e per fare vivere meglio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

*Giobbe*

Ora che hai spiegato meglio quel che pensi credo di poterti dire che tua moglie non tornerà con te.
Forse non ama il suo amante e l'è solo servito per trovare autostima e forza per allontanarsi, forse invece riuscirà a farsi una vita con lui, ma non credo che potrà accettare di condividere il resto della vita con te che pensi queste cose di lei.
Te lo dico perché io mai potrei.
Credo che ti convenga cominciare a immaginare la tua vita senza di lei e un lavoro di autocritica su di te.
So benissimo che tu riconosci i tuoi difetti, ma non hai ancora compreso come il tuo modo di rapportarti a lei sia stato costantemente svalutante e lo sia ancora. Forse devi riflettere sulla tua etica del lavoro e sulla tua scala di valori.


----------



## Nordica (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Per completare la misura lei non percepiva il mio amore perché io:
> 
> lavoravo troppo e la mettevo in secondo piano rispetto al lavoro;
> non la elogiavo (anzi, la criticavo e schernivo);
> ...


noi donne purtroppo abbiamo bisogno di conferme!

noi vi diamo la nostra vita e camineremo anche sul fuoco per voi!

in cambio vogliamo solo sentirci amate!


PS: 
penso che tu magari hai sottovalutato il fatto che tua moglie soffriva perche non potevate avere figli!
e una cosa enorme e specialmente per una donna può essere essensiale!
non avete mai provato di adottare?

anche se in italia e molto diffici9le ottenere l'adozione, qualcuno ci riesce!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Nell'ultimo periodo di matrimonio avevo quasi perso ogni speranza che mia moglie si “aggiustasse”. Mi ero rassegnato ad accettarla così com'era anche se segretamente speravo in un “miracolo”.
> Poi ho capito che era così tanto distante e apatica perché c'era “l'altro”.
> Io credo che quando tornerò insieme a mia moglie per prima cosa risolveremo il problema dei differenti linguaggi dell'amore.
> I “difetti”, le ferite della vita le cureremo strada facendo. A volte non è sufficiente la vita intera per curare queste ferite.
> ...


Giobbe, quello che si legge è un percorso di "sofferenza" la cui accettazione dovrebbe sublimare le altre carenze del rapporto.

Non si legge ricerca della "gioia", dello star bene insieme per lo star bene, del sentirsi felici solo per il fatto che l'altro/a ci sia o ci possa essere.

La vedo dura assai!


----------



## Bruja (25 Agosto 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giobbe, quello che si legge è un percorso di "sofferenza" la cui accettazione dovrebbe sublimare le altre carenze del rapporto.
> 
> Non si legge ricerca della "gioia", dello star bene insieme per lo star bene, del sentirsi felici solo per il fatto che l'altro/a ci sia o ci possa essere.
> 
> La vedo dura assai!


Concordo, più che un matrimonio, al di là dei risultati insufficienti attuali, pare che si stia descrivendo un esercizio spirituale piuttosto che un cammino insieme di gioia ed amore.  
Lui sa cosa a lei manca come dote e come volontà, e lei non trova, nonostante l'amante, manioera di essere "viva" agli occhi di lui....
Si configura solo un legame stanco.... e non per accidia, ma per convivenza asfittica.
Avere i piedi piantati per terra e la solarità attengono alla caratterialità non alla disposizione a costruire un edificio bi-esistenziale. 
Bruja


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza offesa Giobbe, ma il modo in cui parli della tua attuale moglie mi infastidisce parecchio.
> 
> Tu pensi che il lavoro sia bla bla... tu pensi che bla bla... tu pensi che sia una crisi esistenziale bla bla.... scusa ma a parte tu e quello che pensi, provi, sperimenti TU, ma perche' non chiedi a lei... cosi' ti elimini la fatica di pensare per lei.


Abbiamo cominciato a parlarne assieme, ma poi il dialogo si è interrotto.
Tutti questi pensieri sono frutto dell'elaborazione post-separazione che è una tappa che ho percorso da solo per... mancanza di alternative.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> capisco come la pensi!
> 
> ma nella vita ci sono persone e persone!
> 
> ...



Adesso si capisce molto meglio come sei tu.
Credo che quel che è successo con tuo padre possa essere importante per capire la relazione con tuo marito.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ora che hai spiegato meglio quel che pensi credo di poterti dire che tua moglie non tornerà con te.
> Forse non ama il suo amante e l'è solo servito per trovare autostima e forza per allontanarsi, forse invece riuscirà a farsi una vita con lui, ma non credo che potrà accettare di condividere il resto della vita con te che pensi queste cose di lei.
> Te lo dico perché io mai potrei.
> Credo che ti convenga cominciare a immaginare la tua vita senza di lei e un lavoro di autocritica su di te.
> So benissimo che tu riconosci i tuoi difetti, ma non hai ancora compreso come il tuo modo di rapportarti a lei sia stato costantemente svalutante e lo sia ancora. Forse devi riflettere sulla tua etica del lavoro e sulla tua scala di valori.


Mi avevi già detto una volta che non sarebbe ritornata.
Per fortuna che non ti credo. 
Esiste la possibilità che non ritorni e credo di essere tutto sommato preparato.
Sono convinto che il mio modo di rapportarmi con lei sia stato costantemente svalutante, ma non ho capito perché ritieni che lo sia ancora.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giobbe, quello che si legge è un percorso di "sofferenza" la cui accettazione dovrebbe sublimare le altre carenze del rapporto.


Questa di cui parlavo è la sofferenza che è seguita al tradimento e alla separazione.
Nel mio matrimonio c'erano incomprensioni, problemi, difficoltà ma non sofferenza.



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non si legge ricerca della "gioia", dello star bene insieme per lo star bene, del sentirsi felici solo per il fatto che l'altro/a ci sia o ci possa essere.
> 
> La vedo dura assai!



Non l'ho scritto ma son affermazioni che sottoscrivo al 100%.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Concordo, più che un matrimonio, al di là dei risultati insufficienti attuali, pare che si stia descrivendo un esercizio spirituale piuttosto che un cammino insieme di gioia ed amore.
> Lui sa cosa a lei manca come dote e come volontà, e lei non trova, nonostante l'amante, manioera di essere "viva" agli occhi di lui....
> Si configura solo un legame stanco.... e non per accidia, ma per convivenza asfittica.
> Avere i piedi piantati per terra e la solarità attengono alla caratterialità non alla disposizione a costruire un edificio bi-esistenziale.
> Bruja



Spero per me che la tua analisi si riveli sbagliata. 
Sull'ultima frase sono d'accordo.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Questa di cui parlavo è la sofferenza che è seguita al tradimento e alla separazione.
> Nel mio matrimonio c'erano incomprensioni, problemi, difficoltà ma non sofferenza.


Ma quella sofferenza, almeno per te, è tuttora viva e vegeta...e attraverso quella speri di ricostruire qualcosa, di trovar il vero sentimento con tua moglie...

Quello che c'era nel tuo matrimonio...non par aver lasciato altra traccia...forse su questo dovresti concentrare la tua attenzione...e non crearti aspettative sulla possibile condivisione di tua moglie di questa tua visione sublimata!


----------



## Nordica (25 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> Giobbe sei sempre un grande!


 
bentornato Alesera


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi avevi già detto una volta che non sarebbe ritornata.
> Per fortuna che non ti credo.
> Esiste la possibilità che non ritorni e credo di essere tutto sommato preparato.
> Sono convinto che il mio modo di rapportarmi con lei sia stato costantemente svalutante, ma non ho capito perché ritieni che lo sia ancora.


Te l'ho detto e te l'ho ridetto perché io non tornerei e non conosco nessuna donna che, trovato un altro uomo e ...il coraggio di andarsene, tornerebbe da chi l'ha fatta sentire così. In base a quale fantasia dovrebbe credere che chi la costantemente svalutata per molti anni dovrebbe ora apprezzarla, proprio ora che ha anche tradito. Oppure credi che lei possa essere disposta a cospargersi il capo di cenere per non essere un'altra?
Una può talmente svalutarsi da credersi indegna di amore (e così deve essersi sentita) finché non scopre che c'è chi apprezza davvero le sue qualità e non si cura dei difetti che vedeva ingigantiti da altro sguardo...


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una può talmente svalutarsi da credersi indegna di amore (e così deve essersi sentita) finché non scopre che c'è chi apprezza davvero le sue qualità e non si cura dei difetti che vedeva ingigantiti da altro sguardo...


Persa scusa ma davvero credi che dipenda tutto dallo sguardo dell'altro?


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quella sofferenza, almeno per te, è tuttora viva e vegeta...e attraverso quella speri di ricostruire qualcosa, di trovar il vero sentimento con tua moglie...
> 
> Quello che c'era nel tuo matrimonio...non par aver lasciato altra traccia...forse su questo dovresti concentrare la tua attenzione...e non crearti aspettative sulla possibile condivisione di tua moglie di questa tua visione sublimata!



La sofferenza è morta e sepolta da un pezzo.
Da molti mesi non provo più dolore e rabbia.
Mi è rimasta questa “pigrizia” che mi dà parecchio fastidio ma che è anche un segnale di quanto mia moglie sia importante per me.
Queste tue impressioni sono frutto di un tuo leggere tra le righe e fai bene a dirmele perché molte volte ci azzeccano. Ma io non ho mai considerato morto il mio amore per mia moglie e il mio matrimonio, neppure nei momenti peggiori.
Il mio matrimonio è rimasto al punto dove l'avevo lasciato prima del tradimento e della separazione.


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Il mio matrimonio* è rimasto al punto dove l'avevo lasciato prima del tradimento e della separazione.


Il VOSTRO matrimonio...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> La sofferenza è morta e sepolta da un pezzo.
> Da molti mesi non provo più dolore e rabbia.
> Mi è rimasta questa “pigrizia” che mi dà parecchio fastidio ma che è anche un segnale di quanto mia moglie sia importante per me.
> Queste tue impressioni sono frutto di un tuo leggere tra le righe e fai bene a dirmele perché molte volte ci azzeccano. Ma io non ho mai considerato morto il mio amore per mia moglie e il mio matrimonio, neppure nei momenti peggiori.
> *Il mio matrimonio è rimasto al punto dove l'avevo lasciato prima del tradimento e della separazione*.


Dici? E per lei dov'e' il suo matrimonio?


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto e te l'ho ridetto perché io non tornerei e non conosco nessuna donna che, trovato un altro uomo e ...il coraggio di andarsene, tornerebbe da chi l'ha fatta sentire così. In base a quale fantasia dovrebbe credere che chi la costantemente svalutata per molti anni dovrebbe ora apprezzarla, proprio ora che ha anche tradito. Oppure credi che lei possa essere disposta a cospargersi il capo di cenere per non essere un'altra?
> Una può talmente svalutarsi da credersi indegna di amore (e così deve essersi sentita) finché non scopre che c'è chi apprezza davvero le sue qualità e non si cura dei difetti che vedeva ingigantiti da altro sguardo...



Mia moglie è consapevole che questa sua “pigrizia” genera dentro lei infelicità.
Ha sempre voluto, anche prima di sposarsi, passare un periodo in una comunità di tossicodipendenti (pur non essendo drogata) per incontrare se stessa.
Se tu hai un figlio depresso cosa fai? Lo accetti così com'è e aspetti seduta che gli passi oppure cerchi di aiutarlo?
Ammetto di aver sbagliato completamente il modo di aiutarla, ma ho sbagliato per amore.
Sinceramente neppure adesso so qual'è il modo per uscire da questa situazione ma spero di scoprirlo strada facendo.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici? E per lei dov'e' il suo matrimonio?


Bella domanda!
Non lo so.
Poco più  di un mese fa piangeva e diceva che voleva ricostruirlo insieme a me.
Ma vedevo chiaramente che un po' pensava ancora all'altro.
È bastato che l'altro insistesse un po' per allontanarsi da me.
Uno di questi giorni provo a fargli questa domanda.


----------



## Bruja (25 Agosto 2008)

*giobbe*

Presta attenzione a quel che spontaneamente ti vien da scrivere.... la sua accidia, la sua pigrizia..... la TUA pigrizia.... vi sta5te allineando all'inerzia perché avete l'idea che il vostro matrimonio funzioni ancora?
Fatico a capire quello che tu pensi di tua moglie, quel che pensi del vostro matrimonio e metterli insieme in modo amalgamabile....
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Bella domanda!
> Non lo so.
> Poco più  di un mese fa piangeva e diceva che voleva ricostruirlo insieme a me.
> Ma vedevo chiaramente che un po' pensava ancora all'altro.
> ...


Dovresti... e tutt'e due dovreste chiedervi del VOSTRO matrimonio...


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Presta attenzione a quel che spontaneamente ti vien da scrivere.... la sua accidia, la sua pigrizia..... la TUA pigrizia.... vi sta5te allineando all'inerzia perché avete l'idea che il vostro matrimonio funzioni ancora?
> Fatico a capire quello che tu pensi di tua moglie, quel che pensi del vostro matrimonio e metterli insieme in modo amalgamabile....
> Bruja



Son sentimenti che ti prendono quando non sai perché stai al mondo, non sono sintomi di una stanchezza.


----------



## Bruja (25 Agosto 2008)

*giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> Son sentimenti che ti prendono quando non sai perché stai al mondo, non sono sintomi di una stanchezza.


Tu hai dimostrato di avere una vera fede.... che dirti.... accadono anche i miracoli.
Bruja


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dovresti... e tutt'e due dovreste chiedervi del VOSTRO matrimonio...


Sono d'accordo.
L'intimità di una coppia è compresa completamente solo dai due partecipanti.
È anche sbagliato aprirla agli altri, ma sul forum va bene perché sono tutti estranei.
Queste mie parole sono un po' prove tecniche di trasmissione per capire cosa sto sbagliando e quanto sto sbagliando.
Quel che più conta è quello che pensa e quello che sente mia moglie.
I problemi possono essere risolti solo all'interno della coppia attraverso il confronto.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu hai dimostrato di avere una vera fede.... che dirti.... accadono anche i miracoli.
> Bruja



È vero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mia moglie è consapevole che questa sua “pigrizia” genera dentro lei infelicità.
> Ha sempre voluto, anche prima di sposarsi, passare un periodo in una comunità di tossicodipendenti (pur non essendo drogata) per incontrare se stessa.
> Se tu hai un figlio depresso cosa fai? Lo accetti così com'è e aspetti seduta che gli passi oppure cerchi di aiutarlo?
> Ammetto di aver sbagliato completamente il modo di aiutarla, ma ho sbagliato per amore.
> Sinceramente neppure adesso so qual'è il modo per uscire da questa situazione ma spero di scoprirlo strada facendo.


Lei non è tuo figlio...ma a te è venuto questo paragone (che a me non passerebbe mai per la testa) perché hai un atteggiamento paternalistico.
Sei di volta in volta padre giudicante o padre comprensivo, ma non la consideri tua pari.
Quel che cerco di farti capire è che tu cerchi inutilmente sintomi e segnali della volontà di tua moglie di adeguarsi a quello che TU vuoi ...ma che tua moglie si è emancipata da te. Lo ha fatto proprio con il modo ribelle degli adolescenti.
E' frequente nei traditori avere queste regressioni, ma lei non è regredita è evoluta e si sta avviando verso l'età adulta, ma tu la aspetti fermo nella tua posizione...pronto ad approvarla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Dovresti accettare che la vostra storia è finita.
Capisco che per ragioni di fede ti è difficile accettare questa cosa e sentirti svincolato. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei non è tuo figlio...ma a te è venuto questo paragone (che a me non passerebbe mai per la testa) perché hai un atteggiamento paternalistico.
> Sei di volta in volta padre giudicante o padre comprensivo, ma non la consideri tua pari.
> Quel che cerco di farti capire è che tu cerchi inutilmente sintomi e segnali della volontà di tua moglie di adeguarsi a quello che TU vuoi ...ma che tua moglie si è emancipata da te. Lo ha fatto proprio con il modo ribelle degli adolescenti.
> E' frequente nei traditori avere queste regressioni, ma lei non è regredita è evoluta e si sta avviando verso l'età adulta, ma tu la aspetti fermo nella tua posizione...pronto ad approvarla
> ...


 Penso che la tua sia un'impressione sbagliata perché durante tutto il matrimonio non ho mai avuto un atteggiamento paternalistico, tutt'altro.
L'ho sempre considerata mia pari.
Lei è sempre stata emancipata da me.
Credo inseguisse la voglia di innamorarsi, di essere amata, stimata, desiderata ma non quella di emanciparsi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Penso che la tua sia un'impressione sbagliata perché durante tutto il matrimonio non ho mai avuto un atteggiamento paternalistico, tutt'altro.
> L'ho sempre considerata mia pari.
> Lei è sempre stata emancipata da me.
> *Credo inseguisse la voglia di innamorarsi, di essere amata, stimata*, desiderata ma non quella di emanciparsi.


E questo cos'è?
E' chiaro che tu non hai la consapevolezza della tua posizione, ma è evidente a noi.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E questo cos'è?
> E' chiaro che tu non hai la consapevolezza della tua posizione, ma è evidente a noi.



Se per voglia di emanciparsi intendi questo, allora sono d'accordo.


----------



## Nordica (25 Agosto 2008)

*Giobbe*

non e facile capire qui!

noi siamo troppo complessi e si fraintende facilmente!

pero devi dirti anche io che la vedo grigia per il ritorno di tua moglie!

se veramente e così fragile si farà manipolare dal "nuovo" e sicuramente essendo "pigra" non combatte!

o prendi la situazione in mano te e le dici ( che avrai già fatto) che tu la ami e che vuoi che torna perche la vostra vita sarà meglio insieme!

perche dopo lo sfascio ce sempre un miglioramento! almeno credo...

in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non e facile capire qui!
> 
> noi siamo troppo complessi e si fraintende facilmente!
> 
> ...



Grazie Ninna.
Un'occasione per riprendere in mano la situazione me la sono giocata un paio di mesi fa.   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Così va la vita. Pazienza.
Le ho parlato poco fa per chiedergli chiarimenti sulla nostra situazione.
Mi ha detto che siamo separati, che si considera sigle e che fa quello che vuole.
Gli ho chiesto se ha incontrato l'altro. Mi ha detto che l'ha sentito ma non ha voluto rispondermi sul fatto di averlo incontrato (secondo me 100% di possibilità di averlo incontrato).
Gli ho chiesto perché 2 mesi fa voleva ritornare con me.
Mi ha detto che la cosa non è andata avanti per colpa mia perché le rinfacciavo il tradimento (mai fatto questa cosa), perché non le ho dato fiducia con la storia di cancellare MSN e Skype e perché le ho detto che prima di discutere del nostro matrimonio lei avrebbe dovuto elaborare il tradimento (l'ha vista come una mancanza di fiducia mia nel nostro matrimonio).
Io le avevo consigliato un'altra psicologa diversa da quella che ha scelto (consigliata da una sua amica): l'ha presa come un ingerenza non richiesta nella sua vita.
Secondo me ci può essere una briciola di verità ma fondamentalmente son tutte scuse.
 Meglio che mi metta seduto perché c'è ancora parecchio da aspettare.
La mia storia ritorna in freezer.
 Adesso occupiamoci della tua storia Ninna.


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2008)

*Giobbe*

Mi spiace, ma devi lasciarla andare... sperando che non si perda... E pensando un po' anche a te, alla tua fragilità...


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma devi lasciarla andare... sperando che non si perda... E pensando un po' anche a te, alla tua fragilità...


Io l'ho sempre lasciata libera di andare.
O per meglio dire, lei se l'è sempre presa questa libertà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre lasciata libera di andare.
> O per meglio dire, lei se l'è sempre presa questa libertà.


Credo che sia tu a doverti lasciar andare.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che sia tu a doverti lasciar andare.



Meglio di no, non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Meglio di no, non ne vale la pena.


Non intendo "lasciarsi andare" ...intendo cominciare a pensarti come single.

Potresti pefino guadagnare in fascino presso di lei.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non intendo "lasciarsi andare" ...intendo cominciare a pensarti come single.
> 
> Potresti pefino guadagnare in fascino presso di lei.



Qualche tempo fa quando mi ha chiesto perdono le ho detto che per me sarebbe rimasta per sempre mia moglie, anche se si fosse sposata con un altro uomo.
Forse ho fatto una cazzata, ma era la verità.
Dicono che la verità alla lunga paga... speriamo.
Non credo che adesso questa "strategia" di farla ingelosire funzionerebbe molto...
Non mi sento single. Siamo separati da un anno e tre mesi e porto ancora la fede nuziale.


----------



## Old alesera (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa quando mi ha chiesto perdono le ho detto che per me sarebbe rimasta per sempre mia moglie, anche se si fosse sposata con un altro uomo.
> Forse ho fatto una cazzata, ma era la verità.
> Dicono che la verità alla lunga paga... speriamo.
> Non credo che adesso questa "strategia" di farla ingelosire funzionerebbe molto...
> Non mi sento single. Siamo separati da un anno e tre mesi e porto ancora la fede nuziale.


 
TI SONO VICINO GIOBBE...


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> TI SONO VICINO GIOBBE...



Grazie Ale!


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> noi donne purtroppo abbiamo bisogno di conferme!
> 
> noi vi diamo la nostra vita e camineremo anche sul fuoco per voi!
> 
> ...



È vero, ho fatto proprio parecchi errori.
Eravamo nella fila per adottare un bambino.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> abbiamo tutti difetti!
> 
> un mio grande difetto e che appena una persona mi dice quello che devo fare , il mio inconscio lo paragona  con il mio padre! ( che era un padre padrone)
> 
> ...



Ci sono episodi specifici del tuo rapporto con tuo padre che ti hanno fatto soffrire quando eri bambina?
Se è così può fare molto bene “riviverli”, visualizzarli ma con le risorse di un adulto invece che di un bambino.
Riporto qui sotto un post che avevo scritto in un altro thread.

Io da giovane avevo problemi con le figure che rappresentavano l'autorità: professori, presidi, direttori, sindaci ecc. Davanti a queste persone mi sentivo inferiore, ero imbarazzato e timido.
Ho cercato la radice di questo problema e mi sono ricordato un fatto che mi era successo quando avevo 4 anni.
Era una sera d'estate e mio padre stava seduto sul marciapiede di casa, con la schiena appoggiata al muro.
Mi è venuta voglia di fargli uno “scherzetto” che avevo appena imparato all'asilo.
Mi sono avvicinato a lui e facendo il segno della pistola con la mano destra gli ho detto
“In alto le mani!
Fuori i salami!
Se non ce li avete,
fuori le tette!”.
Pensavo che questa filastrocca lo facesse ridere (non capivo i doppi sensi, ma in asilo tutti ridevano) e invece mi ha dato immediatamente una sberla, si è alzato e se n'è andato senza dare spiegazioni.
Quello è l'unico schiaffo che ho preso in vita mia da mio padre e me lo ricordo ancora benissimo. Nella mia infanzia ne avrò presi un cinquemila schiaffi da mia madre, ma nessuno mi ha fatto tanto male come quell'unico schiaffo ricevuto da mio padre.
Ricordando questo episodio, riflettendoci su e perdonando mio padre sono riuscito a liberarmi da un trauma che mi portavo dietro da un sacco di tempo.
Adesso sono capace di insultare anche il Presidente della Repubblica guardandolo dritto negli occhi!


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> oggi mi sono svegliata con una forza da leoni!
> 
> ieri per iniziare il "cambio" della mia vita ho iniziato con un cambio di capelli ( che significa sempre un inizio di qualcosa di nuovo!)
> 
> ...



Complimenti! Hai lo spirito giusto per affrontare la situazione!































 

Sai già qual'è la cosa che tuo marito non sopporta in te?
Perché non glielo chiedi direttamente?
Oppure pensi che sia una cosa inconscia e che neppure lui sappia con precisione quello che gli dà fastidio?

Grazie mille per i tuoi post di oggi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mia moglie adora Laura Pausini.
> A me non dispiace.
> Questa canzone la trovo bella e non superficiale.
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GyNwNphkRWQ


anche a me piace....sono proprio un cretino


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non intendo "lasciarsi andare" ...intendo cominciare a pensarti come single.
> 
> Potresti pefino guadagnare in fascino presso di lei.


 Ci ho ripensato, hai ragione tu Persa.
Mi ha stufato questo cavolo di accidia.
Devo organizzarmi per vivere da solo e vivere bene.
Adesso non provo più dolore, ma mia moglie “vive” nella mia testa.
Devo cercare di dimenticarla e vivere il 100% di ogni giorno che mi viene regalato.
Continuerò a portare la fede nuziale e a fuggire dalle occasioni di innamoramento, ma vivrò pienamente la mia vita.

Grazie Persa.


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

come sei sempre garbato giobbe.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come sei sempre garbato giobbe.


anch'io lo trovo adorabile.
Chissà com'è messo a batacchio


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io lo trovo adorabile.
> Chissà com'è messo a batacchio


ma tu...sei ancora moderatrice o t'hanno cacciata?
ti banno fino a natale!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ci ho ripensato, hai ragione tu Persa.
> Mi ha stufato questo cavolo di accidia.
> Devo organizzarmi per vivere da solo e vivere bene.
> Adesso non provo più dolore, ma mia moglie “vive” nella mia testa.
> ...


 
e a digiunare il venerdì.


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e a digiunare il venerdì.


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e a digiunare il venerdì.





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>




... che perfide che siete


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

che poi il venerdì è di pesce


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi il venerdì è di pesce


merluzzo?


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> merluzzo?


bottegaia


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... che perfide che siete


 

















   noi? Ma se siamo le più dolci del forum...


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e a digiunare il venerdì.









Rileggendo il mio post oggi, mi son reso conto che si potrebbe intendere che posso trombare liberamente, l'importante è non innamorarmi.
Forse il mio incosciente sta cercando di dirmi qualcosa...


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Rileggendo il mio post oggi, mi son reso conto che si potrebbe intendere che posso trombare liberamente, l'importante è non innamorarmi.
> Forse il mio incosciente sta cercando di dirmi qualcosa...


Il tuo incosciente inconscio Giobbe... ah sto luogo di perdizione...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Rileggendo il mio post oggi, mi son reso conto che si potrebbe intendere che posso trombare liberamente, l'importante è non innamorarmi.
> *Forse il mio incosciente sta cercando di dirmi qualcosa*...


Non l'ho mai sentito chiamare così....


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai sentito chiamare così....


È incredibile!
Volevo dire inconscio e ho scritto incosciente!
Sono un libro aperto.


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È incredibile!
> Volevo dire inconscio e ho scritto incosciente!
> Sono un libro aperto.


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> e a digiunare il venerdì.


 
Dissacrante ma puntuale....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2008)

*giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> Rileggendo il mio post oggi, mi son reso conto che si potrebbe intendere che posso trombare liberamente, l'importante è non innamorarmi.
> Forse il mio incosciente sta cercando di dirmi qualcosa...


Ti sta dicendo che devi diventare "cosciente" della situazione! 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2008)

*no no....*



giobbe ha detto:


> È incredibile!
> Volevo dire inconscio e ho scritto incosciente!
> Sono un libro aperto.


Quello é proprio un lapsus freudiano.... altro che bubbole!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io lo trovo adorabile.
> Chissà com'è messo a batacchio


E già ...io sto qui a preparare il terreno a te...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E già ...io sto qui a preparare il terreno a te...


ragazze, scusate se ve lo dico ma bisogna incrementare la fauna maschile.
Non ci si può accapigliare così!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ragazze, scusate se ve lo dico ma bisogna incrementare la fauna maschile.
> Non ci si può accapigliare così!!


fauna? prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ma tu guarda....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ragazze, scusate se ve lo dico ma bisogna incrementare la fauna maschile.
> Non ci si può accapigliare così!!


Ma hai visto cosa passa il convento?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma hai visto cosa passa il convento?


appunto


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> fauna? prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ma tu guarda....


Facciamo flora (visto il tuo avatar)???


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> fauna? prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ma tu guarda....


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Facciamo flora (visto il tuo avatar)???





























e poi ci si lamenta se si parla di misure ghiandolari...


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


senti, ma da quella posizione potresti ripetere la scena di basic istinct un attimo?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> senti, ma da quella posizione potresti ripetere la scena di basic istinct un attimo?


non te lo consiglio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non te lo consiglio...


ti si scuciono i punti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












scusa se ironizzo...se esagero dimmelo eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti si scuciono i punti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


figurati..ora sembra la fessura del salvadanaio rinforzata 

	
	
		
		
	


	













confesso in tutta sincerità che la cosa che più mi sconvolge è aprire le gambe e non sentire aria


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma hai visto cosa passa il convento?


giobbe è mio!!!!


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> figurati..ora sembra la fessura del salvadanaio rinforzata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma sei tornata vergine?


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> figurati..ora sembra la fessura del salvadanaio rinforzata
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























prima sentivi Katrina? ellamiseria!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sei tornata vergine?


alla mia ex mogli gli avevano dato così tanti punti dopo il parto che ho faticato e sembrava proprio così....


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

*GIOBBE*

porta pazienza.....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

il mio capo mi chiama la sua verginella


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio capo mi chiama la sua verginella


non ci sto dentro...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> prima sentivi Katrina? ellamiseria!!!!!!!!!!!


non katrina ma quel fresco spifferino sì


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

*Giobbe su ebay!*



Brugola ha detto:


> giobbe è mio!!!!


 
facciamo decidere a LUI!
















Beh, se ci sei Giobbe!

devi scegliere!


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> facciamo decidere a LUI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ninna, ne resterà solo una!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Giobbe è mio perchè me lo sento


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2008)

*Badessa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma hai visto cosa passa il convento?


 
Lasciate fuori il Convento dai vostri maneggi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Badessa


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Giobbe è mio perchè me lo sento


tu hai jesus e il pupazzetto ricch.
non scherziamo.


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ninna, ne resterà solo una!!!!


 

certo!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu hai jesus e il pupazzetto ricch.
> non scherziamo.

















chi ho?????????????????????


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2008)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> Giobbe è mio perchè me lo sento


Ve lo contendete al punto che se fosse un fiore temo sarebbe un tulipene!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ci sto dentro...




















adesso come adesso nessuno....


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

*la svendita comincia!*

aspettiamo Giobbe!

decide lui!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> aspettiamo Giobbe!
> 
> decide lui!


aspettate pure. 
è ancora di là in camera.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ve lo contendete al punto che se fosse un fiore temo sarebbe un tulipene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> aspettate pure.
> è ancora di là in camera.


 
e a me ha detto che andava a comprare le sigarette!


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

guardate che giobbe in realtà è mio marito.
pussate tutte vie racchione


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> guardate che giobbe in realtà è mio marito.
> pussate tutte vie racchione


ma non te n'eri andata???


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Agosto 2008)

Fate fate pure...

Così Fedi è tutto mio....


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2008)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


>


 
Perché tanto stupore???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Tutti i fiori hanno un pistillo...
Bruja


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

abbiamo anche un figlio.
gioppino


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> abbiamo anche un figlio.
> gioppino


anche noi!!!
un tenero krisp rolls ai cereali!!


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io lo trovo adorabile.
> Chissà com'è messo a batacchio



Sapendo che cerchi un microdotato, questo tuo dubbio non mi lascia proprio lusingato...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sapendo che cerchi un microdotato, questo tuo dubbio non mi lascia proprio lusingato...


che c'entra??
è per quando troverò il coraggio di tradirti


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> guardate che giobbe in realtà è mio marito.
> pussate tutte vie racchione


 

guarda che ti cresce il naso!
diventerà ancora più grosso!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














poi il mio ragù e più buono del tuo!!!!!


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

[/quote=Ninna;353720]

*poi il mio ragù e più buono del tuo!!!!!*[/quote]

che bestemmione!!!!
fra 3 minuti ti arriva nelle gengive un cartellino giallo!!!!


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

*Giobbe*

GIOBBE


dove sei?

perche non rispondi!

questa Brugola e proprio maleducata!


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

aho' ma lo volete mollare? è sposato!


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> GIOBBE
> 
> 
> dove sei?
> ...


sta dando il latte al nostro gioppino.
pussa via


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sta dando il latte al nostro gioppino.
> pussa via


nel latte tre zollette di zucchero grazie...il gioppino salato mi è indigesto....


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nel latte tre zollette di zucchero grazie...il gioppino salato mi è indigesto....


il gioppino è mio e me lo gestisco io!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che c'entra??
> è per quando troverò il coraggio *di tradirti*









Anche tu???
Quando il destino di un uomo è segnato non c'è niente da fare!
Per fortuna che c'ho già il know how per affrontare la situazione.


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il gioppino è mio e me lo gestisco io!!!


ho fame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! molla il gioppino!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> è
> 
> Anche tu???
> Quando il destino di un uomo è segnato non c'è niente da fare!
> Per fortuna che c'ho già il know how per affrontare la situazione.


col micro non è tradimento. 
è terapia


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

giobbe.
neghi di avere un gioppino con me?


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche tu???
> Quando il destino di un uomo è segnato non c'è niente da fare!
> Per fortuna che c'ho già il know how per affrontare la situazione.


attento al know how quando passi sotto le porte...


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> GIOBBE
> 
> 
> dove sei?
> ...


Rispondo.

Siete tutte carissime amiche!









Per intenderci, amiche come quelle di Alesera, non come quelle di Addos.


P.S. Su Brugola hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sta dando il latte al nostro gioppino.
> pussa via


 
ti ho smascerata!!!

sei solo una imbrogliona! sotto quella faccina del gioppino cova il visino di "oscuro"!!!basta alzare la mascera!

ammettilo che gioppino e figlio di oscuro!


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> attento al know how quando passi sotto le porte...


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

*me tapina....*











ma allora...sto gioppino?? di chi cavolo è?


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Rispondo.
> 
> Siete tutte carissime amiche!
> 
> ...


hai risolto.....   un bel niente così!

ma non fa niente! le altre mica devono sapere della nostra passione segreta!


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma allora...sto gioppino?? di chi cavolo è?


fai un pò due conti! 

se no ti indirizzo io a qualche sito per il "calcolo di fecondazione"


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma allora...sto gioppino?? di chi cavolo è?


 
scusa!

non volevo ferirti! 

non sapevo che sei così fragile!

dai, forza!

un giorno troverai anche TU un uomo!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Rispondo.
> 
> * Siete tutte carissime amiche!*
> 
> ...


asudem un po' di più


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> fai un pò due conti!
> 
> se no ti indirizzo io a qualche sito per il "calcolo di fecondazione"


dunque..se non è del microdotato di chi può essere??
non mi dire che quella volta al super.....oh madonnina


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma allora...sto gioppino?? di chi cavolo è?


il gioppino è di chen...è per questo che non si fa più vedere.........

















anche io mi sarei defilato se devo dirla tutta...un figlio con una lapidaria? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  brrrrrrrrr........


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dunque..se non è del microdotato di chi può essere??
> non mi dire che quella volta al super.....oh madonnina


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

no, dico...ma tutte con il complesso delle infermierine?
ho una frattura tibia-perone...potete fare qualcosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, dico...ma tutte con il complesso delle infermierine?
> ho una frattura tibia-perone...potete fare qualcosa?


sì, abbatterti


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Agosto 2008)

Vado a lavorare un po'.
Buon pomeriggio a tutti.



P.S. E anche questo thread che era cominciato serio è andato in vacca!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Forse è il segnale che più che cercare soluzioni cervellotiche è meglio vivere la vita con allegria e spensieratezza.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Vado a lavorare un po'.
> Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
> 
> 
> ...


sì però adesso resta in camera a lavorare che sono stanchissima


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, abbatterti


devo rinverdire il mio know how..forse è quello che acchiappa....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> devo rinverdire il mio know how..forse è quello che acchiappa....


forse...


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, dico...ma tutte con il complesso delle infermierine?
> ho una frattura tibia-perone...potete fare qualcosa?


un calcione nell'altra.


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

*ridere fa bene!*



giobbe ha detto:


> Vado a lavorare un po'.
> Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
> 
> 
> ...


 
ridere e importante!

non si può sempre pensare ai problemi..........

buon lavoro!​


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un calcione nell'altra.


eccoli qua i starsky e hutch del forum...chi sa leggere e chi scrivere delle due? se vi serve qualcuno che sappia girare le pagine fatemi un fischio...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> eccoli qua i starsky e hutch del forum...chi sa leggere e chi scrivere delle due? se vi serve qualcuno che sappia girare le pagine fatemi un fischio...


si deve girare pagina??


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si deve girare pagina??


anche strapparle se è il caso, ma non vorrei provocarti un trauma adesso con tutte queste notizie...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche strapparle se è il caso, ma non vorrei provocarti un trauma adesso con tutte queste notizie...


ecco appunto. una cosa alla volta


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco appunto. una cosa alla volta


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2008)

*Ninna*



Ninna ha detto:


> ridere e importante!
> 
> non si può sempre pensare ai problemi..........
> 
> ...


 
Infatti lui non parlava di ridere ma di "andare in vacca".... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2008)

Certo e' ... che in questo forum ci sono troppe femmine e pochi maschietti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   mi fa pensare  come erano le classi scolastiche di una volta


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Certo e' ... che in questo forum ci sono troppe femmine e pochi maschietti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vuoi dire che siamo sempre noi donne ad essere tradite?

o come mai mancano i uomini?


----------

